# The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

Hello there Forum!
Chris here from VW of Langhorne in Langhorne, PA.
The VW RealDriver extended service contracts have changed as of Jan 01,2008
They have now combined the new car extension w/ the used car extension and have come up w/ one main plan.
They still have the same verbage in the new contarct as far as coverages that will be explained here:

> Allthough I am open to all coverages, I would reccomend the Platinum
> coverage as it is an exclusionary warranty vs an inclusiuonary warranty!

>
> These quotes are w/ a std $100 deductible.
>
> Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $270 + tax
>
> Should you want a $0 Deductible, please add an additional $325 + tax
The $100 std deductible is per visit, NOT per complaint!
>
> This extended service contract is valid at ANY VW dealer and the dealer
> gets
> paid thru their parts and warranty dept.
>
> This warranty is also valid at authorized shops and they get paid thru a
> credit card.
>
> You are never responsible for more then your deductible!
>
> If you cancel in the first 60 days, it is 100% refundable, after the 60
> days, it costs $50 and the plan will be pro-rated!
>
> To transfer the contract it costs $40!
>
> The warranties I sell are geuine VW warranties. I DO NOT deal in
> aftermarket
> warranty companies! The service contract is backed by VW and fascilitated
> thru Fidelity Warranty Services!
>
>
>
> Here are the coverages:
>
> The warranties I sell are geuine VW warranties. I DO NOT deal in
> aftermarket
> warranty companies! The service contract is backed by VW and fascilitated
> thru Fidelity Warranty Services!
>
> The Gold covers:
> Engine
> Transmission
> Drive axel
> Steering
> Brakes
> A/C
> Front Suspension
> Electrical
>
>
> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
> Cooling System
> Fuel System
> A/C system
> Steering
> Front Suspension
> Rear suspension
> Electrical
>
> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
> exception
> of this:
> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems not
> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar detectors,appliances,near
> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
> components,
> vinyl and convertible tops.
Here is where the plan differs from the last 4 years:
As of last year, the policy would start as of Jan 01 of the model year of your vehicle! It now starts as of the day you sign up for the contract.
Each quote I give is individual now as I have to log onto their website to retreive the quote. I will nedd the VIN# and the mileage of the vehicle to quote.
Here is an example of a quote I just performed for a fellow Vortex member:{please keep in mind that rates and terms will be different based on age and miles of your vehicle}
2004 VW Phaeton V8 w/ 22k miles
Platinum Plan
W/ std $100 deductible:
3 yr or 36k=$1003 + 6% pa tax=$1063.18
4 yr or 48k=$1278 + 6% pa sales tax=$1354.68
5yr or 60k=$1434 + 6% pa sales tax=$1520.04
6yr or 72k=$1832 + 6% pa sales tax=$1941.92
5yr or 100k=$2285 + 6% pa sales tax=$2422.10
6yr or 100k=$2551 + 6% pa sales tax=$2704.06
7yr or 100k=$2779 + 6% sales tax=$2945.74
Some quotes may have all these terms, some may not, again, it is determined by model year and miles on your vehicle!
Thank you for the opportunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and to EARN your business!
Chris
Chris Farnham
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Is this a major change? I have a Phaeton nearly identical to the one your quotes refer to (MY 2004 V8 w/ 24K miles). Can I now cover it for the stated number of years *starting from today* for the quoted amounts??


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (Phat Cat)*

The major change in my opinion is the fact that in your case w/ the 24k, this extension will give the flexibility of 5yrs, 6yrs, or 7yrs depending on your driving habits and have the extension go to 124k.
Again, this is quite different then before as you would have had only 3 years left up to only 100k.


_Modified by 10 year vet at 12:08 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris,
If we bought the car as a CPO car, I assume this CPO warranty is through VW/Fidelity? Also, is there then some credit we would get for the CPO warranty , to extend to one of these new ones?
Thanks,
Noah


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (noahas)*

There would be a $275 credit if the vehicle is a CPO!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just to clarify a few things about the quote provided above and a few questions that have come up!
Unlike last years terms of the VW RealDriver contract, the terms were pretty generic:
You had the choice of a few options: 6yr or 72k, 7yr or 70k, 6yr or 100k, or 7yr 100k. These terms were all started by the contract being started as of Jan 01, of the model year of the vehicle.
They now offer the contract from the day you sign. This means the time starts from present day and the mileage you select starts from present day odometer reading.
This will enable some vehicles ike the 2004 VW Phaeton w/ only 22k quoted above to actually get terms that would have the contract go to 122k total.
Another 2004 VW Phaeton w/ 36,800 miles may only get a term of 6yrs or 72k to bring it to a total of 108,800 miles.
Each and every quote I provide is instantanious as the new system makes me log on each and every time.
So the past, we used to rely on waiting for our factory warranty to expire w/out any penalty occuring from the admimistrator, it would be wise now to buy it w/ the lower mileage on your vehicle to get the longer mielage terms and the better costs involved!
I hope this cleared up a few questions!
Chris
Chris Farnham
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

I just called and talked to Chris. What a nice guy!!!
Anyway, for me, the additional years on the warranty make this something I am strongly considering.
Was looking at a rather decent rate for Platinum 6yr/72k on my 2004 V8 with 44k.
That would give me coverage to 2014 and 116k miles.








Now the only question is whether I would have a W12 by then instead lol...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Chris here... The VW RealDriver extended service contracts have changed as of Jan 01,2008...


Hi Chris:
Do the changes allow you to sell the contract for a Canadian car?
Michael


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Unfortunately, the programs have not changed in this regard!
I can only sell a contract on a VW made for the United States market.
If it was brought into Canada at a later date, that is OK.
Beleive me Michael, you were the first question I had for them when they broke out the new bi-laws!
Chris


----------



## CA_W12 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Since the shock absorbers are excluded, where does that leave the air-springs? Or in other words, since the suspension has a combined shock/air spring assembly, if the air-springs go flat, how would that be interpreted?


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (CA_W12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA_W12* »_Since the shock absorbers are excluded, where does that leave the air-springs? Or in other words, since the suspension has a combined shock/air spring assembly, if the air-springs go flat, how would that be interpreted?


This does seem to be the $64K question with regard to Phaeton service contracts. I'm still not 100% sure of the disposition of this under the old warranty policy, so I too am interested if there is an "official" response under the new warranty, especially as it applies to the necessity of replacing all four units with newer part numbers if a single one fails. This seems to be a point of failure in some Phaetons at mileage that i will hit after the original warranty expires.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (CA_W12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA_W12* »_Since the shock absorbers are excluded, where does that leave the air-springs? Or in other words, since the suspension has a combined shock/air spring assembly, if the air-springs go flat, how would that be interpreted?

My memory of this discussion is that the extended warranty covers the one(s) that fail(ed) and VW (on a case-by-case basis) is inclined to replace the others and the controller, since the original ones aren't available and the old controller won't work with the new units. Anyone remember differently?
Steven


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
My memory of this discussion is that the extended warranty covers the one(s) that fail(ed) and VW (on a case-by-case basis) is inclined to replace the others and the controller, since the original ones aren't available and the old controller won't work with the new units. Anyone remember differently?
Steven

That's what I remember too. It['s the "inclined" bit that I would hope they'd clarify.


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (CA_W12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA_W12* »_since the suspension has a combined shock/air spring assembly

Is this correct?
Is it really one single assembly with one stock number?
Or could one replace the shock w/o replacing the air spring assembly? In such detail probably lies the legal answer to whether our suspensions are covered or not by the RealDriver contract.
Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris ;
I live in Canada and purchased my 2005 W12 /4s in Minnesota last April . It is registered in Ontario and currently has about 23K mi (39Km) . I think the warranty is good thru' Feb./09 .
If i purchased an extended Warranty would it be honoured in Canada ?
Don


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (poppy2)*

Chris here and I will try and answer the question.
The new contracts verbage has stayed exactly trhe same as last years w/ the exception of the way you can nor have a start date of the day you sign and the mileage terms is what you choose over a somewhat bland assortment of last year.
This being said, I will revert back to last year's comments from the warranty company to me over the phone about the shock absorbers and the air bag suspension!

Quote, originally posted by car_guy » 
My memory of this discussion is that the extended warranty covers the one(s) that fail(ed) and VW (on a case-by-case basis) is inclined to replace the others and the controller, since the original ones aren't available and the old controller won't work with the new units. Anyone remember differently?
Steven

I use this paragragh as it is my answer to all!
Chris


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_My memory of this discussion is that the extended warranty covers the one(s) that fail(ed) and _VW (on a case-by-case basis) is inclined to replace the others and the controller*_, since the original ones aren't available and the old controller won't work with the new units.

_*Emphasis mine_
This is correct.

_Quote, originally posted by *Itzmann* »_Is it really one single assembly with one stock number?
Or could one replace the shock w/o replacing the air spring assembly? In such detail probably lies the legal answer to whether our suspensions are covered or not by the RealDriver contract.

It is one assembly with one part number.
For those of us who speak Greek, "Tha leme kai tha xena leme..."
For those of us who don't, suffice to say this has been hashed over to a great extent and the official word is contained within Francisco's quote above.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (poppy2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poppy2* »_Chris ;
I live in Canada and purchased my 2005 W12 /4s in Minnesota last April . It is registered in Ontario and currently has about 23K mi (39Km) . I think the warranty is good thru' Feb./09 .
If i purchased an extended Warranty would it be honoured in Canada ?
Don

Don,
Yes, any Phaeton that was built for the United States and then brought into Canada would be covered under a Canada dealer!
If you provide me w/ your VIN#, I will certainly send you a quote!
Chris

_Modified by chrisj428 at 5:18 PM 1-28-2008 -- just clarified the "quote"







_


_Modified by chrisj428 at 5:19 PM 1-28-2008_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_It is one assembly with one part number.

Well, then, this kind of dashes my hopes.
My CPO warranty expires in 2010, due to time, not miles. I wouldn't mind paying a few grand, now, to be able to extend it a few years: I like the car.
But pay a few grand now and still run the risk one air spring going bad at a cost of over $10,000 for a 7-year old car in 2011?


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris ;
The VIN is WVWBH930o 58000903 .
Let me know the details , when convenient .
Don


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (poppy2)*

Don,
I am having a hard time getting your VIN# to go thru the system for me.
Can you check it again!
As far as the rates, here they are on the 2005 VW Phaeton w/ 23000 miles on her. It does not look like they decipher between the V8 or the 12!
Platinum Plan
W/ std $100 deductible:
3 yr or 36k=$1003 + 6% pa tax=$1063.18
4 yr or 48k=$1278 + 6% pa sales tax=$1354.68
5yr or 60k=$1434 + 6% pa sales tax=$1520.04
6yr or 72k=$1832 + 6% pa sales tax=$1941.92
5yr or 100k=$2285 + 6% pa sales tax=$2422.10
6yr or 100k=$2551 + 6% pa sales tax=$2704.06
7yr or 100k=$2779 + 6% sales tax=$2945.74


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris ;
sorry my fault . try VIN WVWBH93Do 58000903 . (. Hope it works).
....by the way do you know of a Dealer in Vero Beach / Ft Pierce / Melborne.
I need an oil change . ..and I'm a long way from home (Toronto) .
Don


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (poppy2)*

Thanks Don,
The above quote is valid to your Phaeton. They do NOT, in fact, decipher between the 12 or the V8.
Here are the dealers for you:
Prestige VW
1416 S Harbor City Blvd
Melbourne,FL 32901
321-309-8989


----------



## vipa (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hello Chris,
I would like to have a quote for an extended warranty for my 2004 Phaeton V8 VIN # WVWAF63DX48010899.
Manufacturer's warranty expire 2008.04.30. Car has 47000 Mi on board. I have bought the car in US last year. I am from Montreal, Canada.
Best regards


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (vipa)*

Vipa,
I sent it to you personal message! The email procided did not work!
Chris


----------



## vipa (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Try again!
My email address:
[email protected]


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (vipa)*

Just a note to say Thank You to the folks here that have been signing up to protect them and their Phaeton's!
I appreciate and respect their business!
Chris


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Chris is the best,
We chatted again the other day and he actually suggested I WAITED to get the warranty.
He's the opposite of what you expect from someone selling extended warrantys.
Highly recommend giving him a call if you are thinking about it.


----------



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

? for you. 1-if i were to buy a phaeton from an auction would i still be able to buy the warranty from you? 2-if i were to buy an '04 and it turned out to need the suspension upgrade would it be covered? or would it be up to Volkswagen if they wanted to do it like they've done in the past? 
Thank you and i look forward to your reply
you can email e directly if you'd like at [email protected]


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (dhatwood)*

Darrin,
An auction vehicle is OK as long as there is a clear tiltle on the Phaeton. 
We as dealers often by VW's at the auction and then offer them as CPO's or put an extended service contrcat on them.
As far as the suspension, the extended service contract company will replace the 1/4 side and then VW has replaced the other three on a case by case basis.
In my best laymen's thought, they say case by case basis so that they do not have to place a recall on something that may or may not go bad!
Regards,Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

A little off keil here!
A big Thank you to Mr. P out in Luckey, OH for his patronage on a VW RealDriver extended contract for his 2003 Eurovan!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Thank you, Chris! I can now keep my Eurovan another 5 years with peace of mind.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (luckeydoug1)*

A big Thank you to Mr. T out in Syracuse, NY for his patronage on his 2004 V12 Phaeton!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hmmm.... I guess I don't have the only W12 in Syracuse! I've only even seen two other Phaetons here and they were both V8s.

_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_A big Thank you to Mr. T out in Syracuse, NY for his patronage on his 2004 V12 Phaeton!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## seednik (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (kgclark75)*

Glad to catch up with someone else who has a Syracuse W12. I have a 2004 W12 in piano black w/ beige interior. I parked at Chili's one day, came back out to see an absolutely identical car parked right next to me. So, there are two 2004 piano black W12's in Syracuse, but didn't know there was one more. Where do you take your car for service? I've tried both and can't decide which is better. As Chris said, I just bought a quite premium extended warranty that will help me sleep better at night (platinum, $50 deductible, 6-year, 72k above my mileage of 39k). Chris handled it well, though obviously I haven't seen how well it will work in practice in the 'Cuse.
(By the way Chris, it's Professor T.







I teach at Syracuse Law.)
-Terry


_Modified by seednik at 9:25 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (seednik)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. S out in Willowbrook, IL for his patronage! Many happy miles!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr.B out in Irvine, Ca for his patronage! Many happy miles!


----------



## efleming21 (May 30, 2006)

I am purchasing a 2004 V8 Phaeton with roughly 30,155 miles. It is certified. It has up until 11/08 for the factory warranty. If I decided to get the Platinum extended warranty, would it start from the end of the factory? And if I choose the 5 yr/100 would I then be covered until 2013 at 130k miles?
Thanks.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (efleming21)*

Eric,
Congrats on your purchase! The terms and miles of the contracts offered vary due to the mileage allready on the vehicle!
Here are your quotes:
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the miles
are on top of what you allready have!30155 +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 34999 miles or the end of the year! 
Once over the 35001, it shoots way up in price!

4yrs or48k=$1269 + 6% pa tax=$1345.14
5yrs or 60k=$1646+ 6% pa tax=$1744.76
6yrs or 72k=$1895+ 6% pa tax=$2008.70{taking you up to 106999 miles TOTAL}


> The Gold covers:
> Engine
> Transmission
> Drive axel
> Steering
> Brakes
> A/C
> Front Suspension
> Electrical
>
>
> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
> Cooling System
> Fuel System
> A/C system
> Steering
> Front Suspension
> Rear suspension
> Electrical
>
> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
> exception
> of this:
> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems not
> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar detectors,appliances,near
> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
> components,
> vinyl and convertible tops. 

Thanks again for the consideration and I look foward to your reply!


----------



## AtlantaAllen (Mar 3, 2005)

Are you still selling the warranties?
I emailed you last week, but have had no reply.
Allen Freeman


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (AtlantaAllen)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. M out in Fl for his patronage on his 2005 V12
Many happy miles!


----------



## x96283 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Good morning!!
Looking for quote on 2004 W12 5-seater, approx 48K miles. It's still under orig VW warranty until 14 Aug 2008.
VIN WVWAH63D548007757
What can ya do?








Thanks
matt


----------



## tregpassat (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris,
I live in South Florida, been looking at 05 and 06 Phaetons, are these prices still relatively accurate for the extended warranty. Who do you buy this thru?
Thanks.
Michael


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (x96283)*

Matt,
I sent you the quotes thru IM!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (tregpassat)*

Michael,
These contracts are the VW RealDriver extended service contracts!
They have VW's name on the contract and they are fascilitated thru Fidelity Warranty Services out of Deerfield Beach, FL.
The prices are still valid as the quotes are valid until the end of the year!
The quotes vary drastically based on the mielage of the Phaeton's!
The closer to 50k they tend to go up significantly!
Chris


_Modified by 10 year vet at 6:58 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris,
I have a 2004 W12 with roughly 68K. I have Platinum level warranty up to 86K. Can I get warranty past that mileage, say 100K+? At what prices?
I am really concerned that once it hits higher mileage w/o warranty it will be a financial burden to maintain the car.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (efleming21)*

Hey Chris
I am the very proud owner of an 05 V8. It now has 24000 miles and factory warrenty untill mid next year. When should I consider getting the platinum warrenty? What would be length of coverage and approx. cost?
Thanks in advance,
Scott


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (pirateat50)*

Pirateat50,
I suggest waiting until the end of the year or before you hit 75000 miles and go w/ one of these plans:
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the miles
are on top of what you allready have!68xxx+
These quotes are vaild until you hit 74999 miles or the end of the year! 
Once over the 75000, the term you can get is reduced by 1/2!
3yrs or 36k=$2462 + 6% pa tax=$2609.72

4yrs or48k=$3245 + pa taqx=$3439.70
THanks for your consideration!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (SVESSA)*

SVESSA,
WOW, low miles!
My suggestion is to get the policy before you reach 25000 miles. THis will insure you if desired, the 100k + 25k plan. Once you go over the 25k mark, the term is reduced to 6yrs or 72k 
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the miles
are on top of what you allready have!24xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 24999 miles or the end of the year! 
5yrs or 60k=$1234+ 6% pa tax=$1308.04
5yrs or 100k=$2085 + 6% pa tax=-$2210.10
6yrs or 72k=$1632 + 6% pa tax=$1729.92
6yrs or 85k=$1797 + 6% pa tax=$1904.82
6yrs or 100k=$2351 + 6% pa tax=$2492.06
7yrs or 100k=$2579 + 6% pa tax=$2733.74
Thanks again for your consideration!
Chris


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

_Modified by SVESSA at 6:35 PM 6-27-2008_


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
Please let me know how to get in touch with you. what would be the best way?
Let me know.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (SVESSA)*

SVESSA,
Chris Farnham
[email protected]
215-741-4100


----------



## efleming21 (May 30, 2006)

Chris, I am still interested in getting the Platinum level warranty. My mileage now is 32879. It is a CPO and you mentioned a discount for CPO vehicles. I went into a VW dealership and the sales person mentioned a 15% down and 0% interest for 18 months. Would you give the same financing? Also, I am a Maryland resident so would I pay the 5% sales tax? Please let me know before I rack up additional miles, the car is so much fun to drive. I can't help myself.
Thanks.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (efleming21)*

Efleming21,
The salesman at the other store was somewhat accurate!
Here are the quotes:
My suggestion is to get the policy before you reach 35000 miles. 
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the miles
are on top of what you allready have!32xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 34999 miles or the end of the year! 
4yrs or 48k=1269 + 6% pa tax=$1345.14
5yrs or 60k=$1596+ 6% pa tax=$1691.76
6yrs or 72k=$1695 + 6% pa tax=$1796.70
The plan for financiing is 0% interest, however, there is a one time fee of $135 for the 18 month finance term. This fee would be added onto the selling price of the contract.
They then require 10% down {you can out whatever amount higher then that if desired!}
On the tax front, I am obligated to collect 6% PA sales tax no matter where you are from. The state of PA considers this a service and they get their dues!
THanjks again for the consideration!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

A big Thank you to MR. and Mrs. T out in Bellingham, WA for their patronage.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## efleming21 (May 30, 2006)

Chris, when you get a chance, PM me on more of the particulars. I am very interested.
Also, the salesperson mentioned a maintenance contract that starts after the 4yr/50k original warranty. Do you offer this as well and if so, what all does it cover?
Thanks.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (efleming21)*

IM sent


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

A big Thank you to MR. S out in Ponchatoula, LA for his patronage!
Many happy miles!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

A big Thank You to Mr. H out in Richmond, BC for his patronage on his new Phaeton W12 4 seater! What a car, my friend! 
Many, many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (seednik)*

Terry-
Sorry I missed this post from some months back....
I have only seen one other W12 in Syracuse - it was a black one going North on South Salina Street about a week ago - maybe you??

Anyway, I have the car serviced at Romano VW, but have been less than thrilled with them. I'd be curious to hear about your experiences with Burdick as I may try there next time for my current issue (that coincedentally, you experieced also - Exhaust System Malfunction light)
Kevin


_Quote, originally posted by *seednik* »_Glad to catch up with someone else who has a Syracuse W12. I have a 2004 W12 in piano black w/ beige interior. I parked at Chili's one day, came back out to see an absolutely identical car parked right next to me. So, there are two 2004 piano black W12's in Syracuse, but didn't know there was one more. Where do you take your car for service? I've tried both and can't decide which is better. As Chris said, I just bought a quite premium extended warranty that will help me sleep better at night (platinum, $50 deductible, 6-year, 72k above my mileage of 39k). Chris handled it well, though obviously I haven't seen how well it will work in practice in the 'Cuse.
(By the way Chris, it's Professor T.







I teach at Syracuse Law.)
-Terry

_Modified by seednik at 9:25 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## seednik (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (kgclark75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgclark75* »_Terry-
Sorry I missed this post from some months back....
I have only seen one other W12 in Syracuse - it was a black one going North on South Salina Street about a week ago - maybe you??

Anyway, I have the car serviced at Romano VW, but have been less than thrilled with them. I'd be curious to hear about your experiences with Burdick as I may try there next time for my current issue (that coincedentally, you experieced also - Exhaust System Malfunction light)
Kevin



Kevin
Good to hear from you. That probably was me on Salina. My plate is "LUVMYW12" if you happen to run across me again. I see you have the nice blue: I'll be on the lookout from now on.
Yes, I've tried both dealers and have had mixed success with both. I am currently with Romano because a buddy of mine runs one of the Romano Chevy dealerships and he called over so they treat me pretty well, including loaners which I didn't get a Burdick (and which makes a huge difference).
Anyway, good to know you're around. I guess there are at least 3 W12s in the 'Cuse. I don't know where the other guys goes for service - I met him just once. He bought his new in '04.
Take care.
-Terry


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. H out in Bogart, GA for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note of thanks to Mr. V out in Atascadero, CA for his patronage!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (seednik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seednik* »_
Kevin
Good to hear from you. That probably was me on Salina. My plate is "LUVMYW12" if you happen to run across me again. I see you have the nice blue: I'll be on the lookout from now on.
Yes, I've tried both dealers and have had mixed success with both. I am currently with Romano because a buddy of mine runs one of the Romano Chevy dealerships and he called over so they treat me pretty well, including loaners which I didn't get a Burdick (and which makes a huge difference).
Anyway, good to know you're around. I guess there are at least 3 W12s in the 'Cuse. I don't know where the other guys goes for service - I met him just once. He bought his new in '04.
Take care.
-Terry

Terry-
It's good to know there are at least a few of us in town. I believe that someone at Romano told me that they serviced one other W12 in addition to mine. Yes, they do give you a loaner (if you ask in advance) -- and if you don't mind driving a crappy previous generation Jetta with broken buttons on the dash, then you're golden.








Kevin


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. VB out in Michigan for his patronage on his W12.
Many happy miles!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. W out in Fort Wayne, IN for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton!
Many happy miles!


----------



## carlosMIA (Apr 30, 2006)

Please enter this site BEFORE you decide: http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/786346.phtml


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (carlosMIA)*

While I appreciate your opinion to the fullest, I will check w/ my rep fromm VW RealDriver on monday to straighten this out!
What I do know is that out of 129 contracts I have helped w/ at $300 over my cost, 128 of them have been for the Platinum contract!
I will have some answers in hope to rectify some doubt here!
Chris

Chris Farnham
VW of Langhorne
215-741-4100


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (carlosMIA)*

AFter a bit more checking, the gentleman who posted this on AudiWorld has an update!
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/794445.phtml




In Reply to: Hassle with Fidelity Warranty Services Inc. I'm MAD! posted by MikeNSX on 2008-05-12 13:10:30 

My reputable Audi dealer came through. With a little pressure from sales, Fidelity finally agreed that ESC means electronic stability control, not electronic spark control.
They covered the repair.
Keep the shiny side up
MikeC
05 Lotus Elise
02 Audi S6 Avant
73 Mercedes 280SE 4.5


----------



## carlosMIA (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Please do NOT take it personally, you are doing a terrific job, giving services on a needed product that you believe in.
But I cannot accept a DOCTOR that would say that an ICU means an Interesting Companion Undertaking when everybody and not just doctors knows is Intensive Care Unit. I would not deal with such a doctor.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (carlosMIA)*

The first time an acronym is used in a document it should be accompanied, usually in parentheses, by the full term. Obviously this would eliminate any possible ambiguity. I am surprised this is not the case in the warranty. 
BTW, the SMMT's (Society Motor Manufactures and Traders) acronym list has three listed for ESC. See http://www.smmt.co.uk/site/acronyms.cfm?acronym=e None of them is "Electronic spark control"!
Steven


----------



## Chuckdoc (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Hey Chris, 
This is Chuck from Tulsa, OK. I called you to check on some Phaetons last week, then got some erroneous info about where my car can be serviced. Well, I've since gotten all that worked out and purchased a 2004 Phaeton. 
It's a CPO car so it has a 2 year 24k mile warranty through that. The VIN number is WVWAF63D848009850
2004 Coucou Gray V8 Comfort and Cold pkg, 270 watt sound,
47k miles. 
Can I purchase the warranty with the miles I have now then let it start after the CPO runs out? Or do I need to wait until just before the CPO warranty ends, then get one? I'm interested in the platinum plan and as far as I can get beyond 47 + 24k when the CPO ends. 
Thanks!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*TPMS sensors......*

With out reading my booklet I would assume that my TPMS sensors are not covered in my platium warranty...... Is that correct...

Thanks,
Larry 

The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
> exception
> of this:
> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems not
> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar detectors,appliances,near
> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
> components,
> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: TPMS sensors...... (Kcmover)*

Larry,
THey cover everything up to the sensor itself. Just NOT the sensor!


----------



## mrstacy (Aug 21, 2008)

*New 09 tdi pricing*

how much is a 6 year 100k plan with zero deductible only 500 miles thus far. jetta tdi sedan loyal package.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (mrstacy)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. G out in Dorchester, MA for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton W12
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (10 year vet)*

good job Chris you are loved here. thanks
also I pm'ed you


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (Reflect)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. L out in NJ for his patronage on his 2004!

Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr/ C out in MO for his patronage!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (10 year vet)*

WARNING and ATTENTION
The VW RealDriver extended service contracts will no longer be eligible after the 50k mark or when your factory bumper to bumper time frame has run out. 
If you go over the factory warranty frame, you would have to bring me the car to have it checked over! 
Anyone close to the 50k mark, I would be happy to get them the best quotes!
Thank you for your attention in this matter!
Chris


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (10 year vet)*

Chris,
Say I buy a car that's in CPO, under 50k miles, but over the original 4 years. Under the new terms, I'll have to get it checked out to get a RealDriver on it?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (Kenzdriving)*

Ken,
THey are only hitting me w/ the miles under the factory bumper to bumper, not the time frame right now!
Chris


----------



## Chuckdoc (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (10 year vet)*

So....
Just to be totally clear on this: I recently bought a V8 2004 Phaeton with 46k miles on the clock. It is a CPO car, so it has a 24k or 2 year CPO from my date of purchase August 2008. I was originally going to wait until just before the CPO runs out (69k) and then get the platinum from you for as long as I could (around 122k). 
Now I should purchase the Realdriver at 49k instead? Or will it even be possible for me considering the 4 years will have ran out by then? (Which is just 2k miles away, but I'm not putting miles on that fast - and I think the original 4 year bumper to bumper timed out?

Chuck


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (Chuckdoc)*

Chuck,
I even asked them if the CPO would be considered as the factory warranty so that I would not have to look at the car and they stated no!
We would have to buy the contract now before the end of the year or 49k
Here are the quotes:
>
> Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
> w/ a std $100 deductible.
>
> One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
>
> One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
>
> Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
> these quotes!
>
> Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the
> miles
> are on top of what you allready have48xxx +
>
> These quotes are vaild until you hit 49999 miles or the end of the year!
3yrs or 36k=$2312 + 6% pa tax=$2450.72
>
>4yrs or 48k=$2995 + 6% pa tax=$3174.75
5yrs or 60k=$3608 + 6% pa tax=$3824.48


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (10 year vet)*

Hey Chris its Ricky from MASS again. I listened to you and got a deal on the phaeton with just under 32k and need the warranty. NOw I believe the original warranty ends in december 08 right? given it was bought in dec 03.
let me know I should get the car tomorrow afternoon and its getting the 30k service now


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (Reflect)*

Ricky,
If your Phaeton was purchased in Dec 2003, your 4yrs or 50k ends Dec 2007, the 5yrs or 60k would be good until Dec 2008

> Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
> w/ a std $100 deductible.
>
> One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
>
> One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
>
> Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
> these quotes!
>
> Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the
> miles
> are on top of what you allready have32xxx +
>
> These quotes are vaild until you hit 34999 miles or the end of the year!
3yrs or 36k=$1304 + 6% pa tax=$1382.24
>
>4yrs or 48k=$1469 + 6% pa tax=$1557.14
5yrs or 60k=$1746 + 6% pa tax=$1850.76
6yrs or 72k=$1995 + 6% pa tax=$2114.70


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (10 year vet)*

I just learned it was purchased jan 1st 05 so good until dec 31st 08 pretty much. I should buy as I get closer to the date or miles. also of course the dealer tried to sell me an extended warranty and i declined but why it was cheaper? maybe coverage? it seems similar. let me know whats the trick or whatever they get for wanting to sell them so bad.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: New 09 tdi pricing (Reflect)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. s out in St. Paul, MN for his patronager on his 2004 Phaeton!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## MAD Golf (Jan 6, 2000)

*Quote Please*

Hi I have a 2004 Phaeton V8 with 24500 miles on it. It was originally purchased in the USA, then imported into Canada by a dealer of whom i purchased it from. Would the warranty be valid at any Canadian dealer? The car is registered in Ontario. My vin number is WVWAF63D348011828
Thanks!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quote Please (MAD Golf)*

MAD Golf,
I amswered you in the PM you sent me!
Chris


----------



## MAD Golf (Jan 6, 2000)

*Re: Quote Please (10 year vet)*

Thank you Chris... I will contact you tomorrow and purchase the warranty!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quote Please (MAD Golf)*

just a note to say Thank you to Mr. D out in Toronto for his patronage on his new 2004 Phaeton!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## mlong1 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Quote Please (10 year vet)*

Chris,

I am interested in buying a Platinum plan.
I have a 2004 Phaeton with 48k miles. My 4/50 warranty expires October 30th.
How can I contact you. 
My number is 214 564 9582


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quote Please (mlong1)*

Marco,

Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the
miles
are on top of what you allready have48xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 49999 miles or the end of the year!
3yrs or 36k=$2212 + 6% pa tax=$2344.72
4yrs or 48k=$2895 + 6% pa tax=$3068.70
5yrs or 60k=$3608 + 6% pa tax=$3824.48
Regards,Chris


----------



## pearlss1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Quote Please (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris
Im in the process of purchasing a phaeton. The car has 47500 on it its a 2004 coucou gray. Befor i go ahead with it i would like to know what will cost me for the platinum warranty with a 100 deductable.
Thanks 
David


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Quote Please (pearlss1977)*

David,
If you look at the post right above yours, you will see a quote valid until the end of the year or until the Phaeton hits 49999 miles!
That quote is valid for the Phaeton you are looking at!
Chris


----------



## pearlss1977 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Quote Please (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris
i have a few questions regarding warranty info. can u please call me at 732-688-2962
Thanks
David


----------



## strauchfx (Oct 17, 2008)

Chris,
I am going to possibly be buying a 2006 VR6 Passat very soon it has 14,600 miles on it. I will be wanting a extended contract, can you give me a quote for the platinum 5/100k I saw you mention previously?
Thanks
John Strauch
[email protected]


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (strauchfx)*

John,
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have14xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 19999 miles or the end of the year! 
5yrs or 100K=$1885 + 6% pa tax=$1998.10{would take you to 119999 miles}


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris ;
I have a '05 / W12 Purchased in the US and now in Canada . 
My Warranty runs out Jan.29 /09 .
Could you provide a price for the Platinum Warranty .
The mileage is approaching 30,000Mi ( 50,000Km )
I would like to do this in early Dec. 
Thanks Don


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (poppy2)*

Don,
Please check your Instant messaging! I responded to that.
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

I have GREAT NEWS! I am NOW allowed to fascilitate contracts on the VW's that CPO's up to the 74K mark.
I have also spoken to my owner about vehicle's with slightly over 50K and I can put the contracts on vehicle's up to 52K. Any more miles then that will be taken on a case by case basis!
Thank you for the consideration once again!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. S out in Berkely, CA for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. K out in Courtice, Ontario for his patronage on his 2004 Phaeton
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## Waterwerkes (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. K out in Courtice, Ontario for his patronage on his 2004 Phaeton
Many happy miles!
Chris

Thanks for everything Chris. Although I'm a VW mechanic myself, I have no problems working on the car. However, I feel a whole lot better knowing that my Phaeton is now covered, because many parts are VERY expensive and quite frankly THAT'S what scares the crap out of me...


_Modified by Waterwerkes at 9:41 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Waterwerkes)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. L out in Lakewood, NJ for his patronage on his new Phaeton! 
Welcome to the family and many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank YOu to Mr. J out in San Clemente, CA for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet) - glass issue*

I have the exclusionary warranty and the assembly for the driver side window broke. When the mechanic pulled the door panel off, he broke the glass. This warranty covered the assembly but not the glass. I know glass is excluded but isn't this cause and effect? Would the dealership be responsible? I do not know if the assembly can be de-coupled without breaking the glass. Please let me know if you have any info on this.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet) - glass issue (Schkymies)*

Please IM me your Contract ID # and I will see what I can do for you!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mrs. P out in VA for her patronage on her 2004 VW Phaeton!
Many happy miles
Chris


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris, 
you have pm


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (itsallbeendonebefore)*

I will let you know tomorrow on the CPO!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. C out in Pebble Beach, CA for his patronage on his Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. L out in San Francisco for his patronage!
Manmy happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. T out in Ft. Lauderdale for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Chris, does a CPO warranty cover headlight bulbs? Also, could you quote me on a platinum warranty for a Phaeton with 53000 miles on it? Is the warranty in addition to the 24k CPO that I already have? Thanks!


----------



## ra230824 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Purchased the Platinum coverage on a 2004 V8 with 35K. 
Brought the car in for 40k services and tire change and the VW dealer asked to keep the car an extra day, in order of the warranty comany to inspect the car.
Is the standard operating procudure?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (ra230824)*

Hopefully they needed the extra day due to something they found or the tech just wanted everything to be correct!
Thanks again for your patronage!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. B out in Queensbury, NY for his patronage.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

Brian,
The VW RealDriver contract would cover the wiring up to the bulbs, however, it does not cover the bulbs themselves!
As far as a quote, please contact me at 215-741-4100 to discuss as you have a few options due to your certicied pre-owned status!
Chris


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Chris. Yes, I found out from the dealer that the bulbs are not covered. After owning the car for 2 weeks, you'd think this is something they'd catch when they checked it for CPO. Ah well. I'll definitely call you about warranty options.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. T out in Westchester, Md for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hey Chris
Thanks for giving me some info over the phone recently. Another question: Am I right in assuming that the 24/24,000 warranty offered as VW's certified used car program is the top of the line "exclusionary" warranty?
There is an '04 12 cylinder for sale in Maryland with 53,100 miles on it. The dealer said he would certify it for $1500. Can you put another 24/24,000 on top of that so the car would be insured to 12/08 and about 100,000? How much would that be?
Thanks


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (unclepugh)*

Hey chris,
im ready to purchase the warranty from you at the rate we spoke over the phone before 34,999 mi. before I go over 35k. I called you twice but you must be busy. anyways give me a call or I'll try you again since you deserve my business








Im sending my info again in a private message.
thanks again for all you do for Us.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (Reflect)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. U out in Worchester, MA for his patronage.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Worcester 
Thanks for the help and it was a simple and quick friendly transaction. You rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (Reflect)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just a note to everyone! Any quotes that I have sent out are valid only until Dec 31,2008 as I do not know what the if any new programs are going to be!
Thanks again for the consideration!
__________________
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

For all of you who are taking advantage of getting the extra miles in before the end of the year as we discussed, please call me before Dec 30th so that we will have ample time to get everything in. 
I am expecting alot of calls that day and would like to accomidate everyone!
Thanks again for the consideration!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. L out San Fran for his patronage on his new Phaeton.
Many happy miles and welcome to the family!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. S out in Darnestown, MD for his patronage on his new 2006 VW Phaeton V8
Welcome to the VW family and the Vortex community!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## onefastdriver (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Chris,
I have a 2005 with around 45K miles and the warranty will be expiring in May 2009.
I am interested in the platinum coverage for the longest available coverage.
Could you give me a quote for the different deductibles?
Thank you,
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (onefastdriver)*

Chris,
One question I have for you! IS is under the 45000 mark or over. 
The reason I ask is that there is a price difference between the 2 terms.
Chris


----------



## onefastdriver (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

It just went over...
It's at 45032...


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (onefastdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onefastdriver* »_It just went over...
It's at 45032...

I thought the cluster showed 44999 Miles but it will go over tomorrow!


























_Modified by GS340 at 7:07 AM 12-18-2008_


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (onefastdriver)*

onefastdriver
Please check your instant message here on the board!
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Holy Smokes, Chris, you know more Phaeton owners than I do!








Thanks very much from all of us for looking after the extended warranty sales - I am sure that all the forum members appreciate your knowledge of our rather unique car.
If you get a chance, please re-check the fine print and let me know if you are able to sell me an extended warranty for my Canadian Phaeton... 
Michael


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Please IM me your VIN# again and I will try and get it put thru!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. M out in Boulder, CO for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

All I will be canceling my fidelity warranty sold during my initial purchase of my Phaeton and going with Chris so that I can get more bang for my buck with another 60K for a total of 120K on my Phaeton.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (derrickonline)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. H out in Woodstock, GA for his patronage on his 2004 Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. S out in Carol Stream, IL for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.

Mny happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank YOu to Mr. M out in Miami, Fl for his patronage on his Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. H out in Woodstock, GA for his patronage on his 2004 Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris

Chris, it has been a pleasure!
For those of you watching at home - 2004 V8, CPO, 54,200 miles - 5yr/60k $100 deductible Platinum for ~$3500.
The Phaeton will have warranty until almost 2014 and 114,000 miles!
Is that not insane?
Guess this car will be in the family for a while


----------



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

Chris-
Looking for a Real Driver Warranty for my 2006 Passat 3.6 with ~28250 miles. Could you please contact me with a way to exchange information? For some reason you don't have a PM or e-mail tag on your profile.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheCentralScrutinizer)*

Russ,
Thank you for the opportunity! My email is [email protected]
THe number here at our store is 215-741-4100
Please shoot me an email w/ your VIN# and I will send you the quotes!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. M out in Mckinney, TX for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

I am having an issue with a definition in the VW Real Driver policy. I don't understand why in the section that defines "SERVICE CONTRACT COVERAGE" the policy excludes any part that has failed due to "Wear and Tear" after 50,000 miles (odometer). Can't nearly all mechanical components of the car that fail after 50,000 miles be deemed failure due to "wear and tear"? Why is it that 50,000 miles is chosen for a policy that is offered for up to 125k on the odometer?
In the brochure it describes "Wear and Tear" coverage as an added bonus (in addition to) your standard coverage; while in the policy it seems to reduce the coverage to 50k max for any part that could be considered a "wear item".
I tried calling Fidelity Warranty Services; but the response was rather vague. The representative told me that it would be mainly suspension components like tie rods, ball joints, bushings, etc; but he could not tell me why the warranty did not specifically list what items would be excluded under wear and tear.
Can anyone please help shed some light on this very substantial exclusion from coverage?
In addition to this there is exclusion #15 which says:
Burnt Valves, Worn Piston Rings, The Correction of Oil Consumption, ANY REPAIRS FOR REDUCTION IN ENGINE EFFICIENCY THAT MUST BE PERFORMED ON YOUR VEHICLE.
That 3'rd section is also wide open to interpretation; it seems to say that whatever could cause your car to run at reduced efficiency could be excluded from coverage. Bad piston in cylinder #6? Transmission stuck in 3'rd gear? Blown torque converter? Faulty emissions components? Etc.
Don't get me wrong; this policy appears to be the best available. But these two sections (one of which defines when the policy is "in effect") seem extremely vague.

EDIT:
I talked with Chris and the local Service Manager about these issues; and it appears that the warranty does cover any "covered" or "non-excluded" mechanical component despite wear & tear above 50k. Chris' explanation of this proves it to be true; the gold plus coverage includes tie rods, ball joints, etc. The wear & tear section seems to be only for extension of new car coverage for 2008+ cars (3/36 new car coverage)? Can't be sure what it exactly is for; but knowing it is not a way to reduce the warranty coverage is good information.
Went ahead and purchased the warranty this evening. Platinum Coverage; 6yr/72k with $0 deductible. Warranty extension to 100,500 mi








Thanks Chris! HE'S A VERY GOOD GUY TO WORK WITH!!










_Modified by TheCentralScrutinizer at 6:19 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris is an excellent gentleman to deal with.
Chris, any changes to the VW Realdriver warranty for 2009?
Was there any significant increases in premiums?
thanks!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (thenew3)*

I want to personally thank everyone here on the Phaeton forum for their kind words and their trust in me to help them w/ there automotive needs.
I was swamped the last few days of the year w/ over 30 contracts! 
A big percentage of them were Phaeton's and again, thank you to the Phaeton forum for the patronage!
Rest assured that everyone's contract was called into the company and I will be mailing them all out on monday.
I will try and list everyone here personally, however, if I miss anyone, it is not intentional.
Thanks again,Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. R out in Pawtucket, RI for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. H out in San Antonio, TX for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. D out in Oakton, VA for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton W12.
ONLY 1800 miles on her{get her out and open that beast up!}
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. W out in Martinez, CA for his patronage on his 2006 VW/
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. G out in Gardena, CA for his patronage on his 2005 VW.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. P out in Coos Bay, OR for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. S out in Waterloo, IL for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank YOu to Mr. L out in Oakville, ON, Canada for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. P out in Toronto, ON for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. P out in Mt Gretna, Pa for his patronage.
He has allready put a contract on his Phaeton and this time arounf put one on his wife's Touareg!
Thank You Mrs. E!
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. T out in Chicago, IL for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

I have gone in and did a little research on the new programs and pricing quotes!
The overall format has remained the same!
The pricing has changed {slight increases in one category, slight declines in other categories}
For anyone that I reccomended to wait or just did not get in opn time, please email me and I will send you all new quotes!
Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. S out in Long Gove, IL for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

No thank you!.
My other extended warranty quote was $4,000 for 2 years.
Yours was $1749. That's enough to pay for a couple tanks of gas to fill this badboy up. 
Chris is THE man!


----------



## dougrsm (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris - after reading so many accolades about your service to the Phaeton owners on this board, I wanted to ask for your quote on a 3/36, and 4/48 warranty for a 2004 Phaeton with 32,300 miles on the clock. I live in Southern CA, and the dealer I am buying from is very reputable but has an extended warranty package other than RealDriver, so I need your quote ASAP to compare.
Thanks in advance.
Doug


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (dougrsm)*

Doug,
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have32xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 34999 miles or the end of the year!
3yrs or 36k=$1216+ 6% pa tax=$1288.96
4yrs or 48k=$1386 + 6% pa tax=$1469.16
4yrs or 60k=$1629 + 6% pa tax=$1726.74
5yrs or 75k=$1815 + 6% pa tax=$1923.90
6yrs or 60k=$1815 + 6% pa tax=$1923.90
6yrs or 72k=$2127 + 6% pa tax=$2254.62
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. and Mrs. B out in Libertyville, IL for their patronage on their 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. P out in Rancho Santa Margarita, CA for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## Getjuiced2 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

hello chris, 
I have a 2001 jetta vr6 glx with 93k on it, I wanted to know if I am eligible for the extended waranty.
Nav


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (Getjuiced2)*

Unfortunately, I cannot help on this one!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

I am very happy to report a very special Thank You to M out in BC and Zurich for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton W12.
Many happy miles!
Regards,Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris:
I should be thanking *YOU*, not the other way around! I am really delighted that you have found a way to provide extended warranty coverage to Canadian Phaeton owners. 
Many thanks for all of the work you do for all of us, it is greatly appreciated.
Michael


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris,
Have a scenario I wanted to discuss. Unfortunately my 2005 just came off the 4yr/50k warranty in December, but I bought this used and picked it CPO. Do I have any options?
Greg
Yardley, PA


----------



## 05Phaeton (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (gwatts)*

Chris,
If have a 2005 Phaeton V8 which I bought recently as a CPO car. I still have a couple of months of original warranty left, followed by the standard 2 year CPO Warranty. I was interested in finding out about the options for the Platinum extended warranty. Can you let me know what the pricing would be and also exactly how it would work in conjunction with the existing 2 year CPO warranty (specifically does the extended warranty start at the same time or at the tail end of the 2 year warranty, etc... - forgive my ignorance).
Thanks,
Chris (05Phaeton)


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to share my recent warranty claim experience with you all. I purchased my Phaeton in November 2008, and Chris set me up with a Platinum contract for 6yr/100k $0 deductible. I thought I'd drive my car for a bit just to get familiar with it and also log all the problems I'm having. Here are my main issues:
1. Nav unit is busted. The CD loading mechanism doesn't work, and it doesn't think there is a CD inside.
2. The front passenger seat controls are schizophrenic; the memory sometimes work, sometimes some switches are unresponsive, but worst of all the seat would move forwards when the car is running!
3. Front control arm bushings are shot. My mechanic informed me about this, for I did not have any prior experience in telling whether the steering felt different.
4. The trunk release button in the driver's side door failed.
5. Front passenger front cupholder sometimes pop back up. OH NOES! But seriously, if I had a scalding cup of coffee in there and it popped, I won't be a happy camper








It took 23 days to get everything straightened out between the dealer (Capitol VW in San Jose, CA) and FWS, to get parts ordered and re-ordered and of course, repairs done. Cup holder is still missing though.
Initially my service advisor Eric met with some resistance from FWS. At first I was told FWS was denying the claims, but after a few phone calls things were cleared up and all my claims were honored.
During the period I had use of a rental that at first was paid by FWS for 10 days as stated in the contract, then by the dealer.
Although it was frustrating to wait this long for the repairs to be done, in the end I was glad that Eric went to bat for me dealing with FWS, the agent at FWS (William) was very pleasant to work with and I got my repairs done. I'm certain that the total cost is well beyond the purchase price of the warranty. Frankly I could not imagine owning a sophisticated machine like a Phaeton without a warranty of this kind.
Before I sign off I want to thank all the posters to this forum for sharing their knowledge and experience on Phaeton ownership. A special thanks to Michael the moderator and OEMPl.us for making this possible.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (mrsharkbait)*

I spoke with Chris today regarding the extension of warranty once my CPO runs out. 
He said that I need to sign up for the new warranty before the end of the year or before I hit 73,900 miles, whichever comes first.
The rate is $2975 give or take $20 and adds another 48,000 miles to the warranty.
Hope this is useful for those in a similar situation


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (ArtWarshaw)*

There are certain times when it is the most beneficial to buy the VW RealDriver extended service contract.
It is NOT beneficial to buy it when the vehicle is new because the price is the same whether you have 20 miles or up to 9999 miles! {Most dealers will obvoiusly NOT tell you this the day you are getting your new VW.
Now with getting the contract at 9999 miles, you are eligible to get the 100K terms which in turn would give you coverage up to 109999 miles!
The next cutoff is 24999 miles. They still allow the 100K terms up to this mark and would then extend coverage to you until 124999 miles. This contract is going to be substantially more then if you had the 9999 miles!
When it comes to anyone else w/ miles in excess of the 24999, the next cutoff is 34999!
I will always tell my clients whether it is a good time to buy the contract now or to wait until they have more miles to reach a cutoff point!
All this is justified as long as they are still under factory warranty!
I hope this helped a little bit!
Chris


----------



## BobbyB (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris, I have purchased a 05 Phaeton and would like a quote on an extended contract. The car just turned 40,000 MI, the VIN#WVWAF03D458004708. I am interested in the platinum coverage and the max. miles. Thanks for your help. Bob


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (BobbyB)*

Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the Phaeton family!

Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have40xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 44999 miles or the end of the year or until the 4yrs of factory runs out!
4yrs or 60k=$2774+ 6% pa tax=$2940.44
5yrs or 60k=$2820 + 6% pa tax=$2989.20
6yrs or 60k=$2936 + 6% pa tax=$3112.16
6yrs or 72k=$3481 + 6% pa tax=$3689.86
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## 1541432usmc (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (Phat Cat)*

Dear Chris....for the what it is worth department..I am very satisfied with the RealDriver contract, but I have one question:
Is it still a hit or miss concerning the suspension system?
Thank you,
Don St. Louis


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (1541432usmc)*

Don,
I have not heard any problems w/ the air ride suspension being a problem as far as VW RealDriver paying for one corner and VW stepping up to the plate for the other 3 when it comes to the 4 corner suspension in the 2004 MY Phaeton's!
What I have had as a couple issues are the sway bars and suspension components wearing out on these Phaeton's and depending on how the service writer and or tech words it to the extended contract folks is whether or not they are getting covered!
I have a friend working onanother friends claim right now!
Chris


----------



## vsicth (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris,
You gave me pricing over the phone yesterday for a Platinum contract for a 2005 Phaeton, near Chicago, w/49k miles. Was $3622 + tax for the 4yr-60k platinum. Was this quote only good until 49,999 miles?
What is the next mileage cutoff, and what would the contract price change to if I was slightly over the 49,999 miles?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (vsicth)*

the cutoff is 50K due to the fact that your bumper to bumper warranty from the factory would have expired!


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (ArtWarshaw)*

Chris, can you contact me about extending the warranty I already own? I lost your email address. I almost have 50k miles. -Jon


----------



## penguinboy (May 9, 2008)

Chris- I've read just about all of your 298 posts! I'm looking for info on what the warranty would cost- platinum I would imagine- for a 2006 B6 Passat 2.0T, bought brand new in Nov 05, just hit 42K miles. I live in MA and we have the winter options- heated seats, heated mirrors, sunroof, sat radio, etc. Is there supp coverage available to purchase or are these items covered? Thanks! -Danny


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (penguinboy)*

Danny, 
I answered back in a PM!
Chris


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

hey Chris - just wondering if you got my email. I was looking for a quote on a 2005 i am planning to pickup in 2 weeks. Any word on that?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (ruddyone)*

Nate,
I did receive your email today! I will call you tomorrow w/ all the details! They are kicking me out of here for the night!
Chris


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Looking for a platinum quote on a 04 Passat W8 with about 57k on it. Its still under CPO until 67k mi.
Is the quote transferrable to a new owner if I decide to sell the car? And is their a transfer fee?
Thanks In Advance
-AJ


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (AJB)*

AJ,
PLease call me at 215-741-4100 to discuss! It looks like it is going to be less expensive to wait on getting the contract until the CPO runs out at 67K vs getting it now at 57K
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank YOu to Mr. T out in Honolulu, HI for his patronage on his VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. K out in Totowa, NJ for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris:
I have an 04 Phaeton V8 with 63k miles on it under VW CPO for another 1.3 years. I have not gotten an extended warranty for it as the quote from the dealer was extremely expensive due to age/mileage. However, I just purchased an 05 Toureg V8 with just under 22k miles. It is also VW CPO. 
What is available for each? I'm most interested in Real Driver Platinum and deductible is OK as I am most interested in protecting myself from significant expenses. I plan on keeping both vehicles for many years as long as they hold up well.
Thanks in advance.
Jim Xander
(407) 628-1606
[email protected]


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (Jxander)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. B out in Cinn, OH for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton. 
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris, I PMed you a few days ago but haven't heard back. Looking for an extended quote for a 2007 GTI DSG, between 10-20K miles.
Thanks.


----------



## crazixpaki (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris,
I am also looking for an extended warranty quote for a 2008 GTI with 4500 miles on it. I would be interested in the platinum package. I shall pm you the vin number and stuff or call you if you can give me a ball park figure..
Thanks,


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (crazixpaki)*

Crazi,

Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready havexxxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 9999 miles or the end of the year!
5yrs or 75k=$1103+ 6% pa tax=$1169.18
5yrs or 100k=$1371 + 6% pa tax=$1453.26
6yrs or 60K=$1020 + 6% pa tax=$1081.20
6yrs or 72k=$1161 + 6% pa tax=$1230.66
6yrs or 85k=$1223 + 6% pa tax=$1296.38
6yrs or 100k=$1574 + 6% pa tax=$1668.44
7yrs or 70k=$1213 + 6% pa tax=$1285.78
7yrs or 100k=$1700 + 6% pa tax=$1802.00
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (improvius)*

Improvius,
Please check out the post above this one for miles just under 10K and this one w/ miles up to 24999!

Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready havexxxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 24999 miles or the end of the year!
5yrs or 75k=$1613+ 6% pa tax=$1709.78
5yrs or 100k=$2060 + 6% pa tax=$2183.60
6yrs or 60K=$1312 + 6% pa tax=$1390.72
6yrs or 72k=$1698 + 6% pa tax=$1799.88
6yrs or 85k=$1867 + 6% pa tax=$1979.02
6yrs or 100k=$2435 + 6% pa tax=$2581.10
7yrs or 100k=$2668 + 6% pa tax=$2882.08
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. W out in North Bend, OH for his patronage on his 2004 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## rattlert (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris, 
I am new to the forum and am very close to purchsing an '04 phaton. I plan to purchase it at a VW dealer with CPO warranty. However, I am very interested in purchasing the platinum warranty from you as well. At your earliest convenience can you give me both a quote and an idea as to when the best tiime to purchse the extended warranty would be. The VIN# is WVWAF63D848011095. Current mileage: 38523. Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Tarik


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (rattlert)*

Hi Tarik:
Welcome to the forum community.
While you are waiting for Chris to get back to you (he will, but he is a busy guy), you might enjoy browsing through the posts listed on our Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).
Michael


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (rattlert)*

Hey there Tarik,
Congrats on your pending purchase of a fine automobile.
Please call me at 215-741-4100 or please email me at [email protected] your phone number and I will call you!
There are a few things to discuss about whethere or not to get the VW RealDriver now or waiting. It looks like it may be better to wait!
Chris


----------



## poppy2 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris ;
As you know I purchased an Extended Warranty from you in Dec./o8 .
I have problem (failure) with the auto-locking buttons on the door handles which Michael believes must be replaced . I read that this should be covered , but I read your summary coverage for the Platinum Plan and door handles are excluded . Pls. confirm that this will be covered as I see it as an electrical problem .
Don


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (poppy2)*

Hey there Don,
As I read the contract, the door handles listed are outside handles. The electronics are fully covered!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thankl You to Mr. B out in Mahomet, IL for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.

Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi, Chris,
I would like to get a quote on a service contract (platinum w/ $100 ded) on my 06 T-reg V8 w/ just over 50k miles. I am currently in an aftermarket dealer-sold contract up to 100k miles total and have a feeling I got "taken for a ride". Thanks.
Ming


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (eurolok003)*

Euro,
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have 50xxx +
3yrs or 36K=$1962 + 6% pa tax=$2079.72
4yrs or 48k=$2496+ 6% pa tax=$2645.76
4yrs or 60k=$2840 + 6% pa tax=$3063.40
5yrs or 60k=$2890 + 6% pa tax=$3063.40
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## rps (May 2, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris, I posted a note today requesting opinions on whether I'm getting a reasonable deal on buying my leased 06 Phaeton with 39600 miles--the dealer is giving me a much better price than VW credit--but they claim I need to do brakes, rotors, 2 tires, and a number of other service items--they'll then certify the car for additional 2 years beyond the current warranty(one year remaining) or until 74,000 miles) this will cost $4000(including all repairs, detailing,, and certification)--would you suggest just buying the car, --not certifying it, and just repairing items under the Phaeton maintenance program until the warranty expires, then purchasing your extended contract?
sorry for the long winded request,
Richard


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (rps)*

Richard,
Here are the quotes on the VW RealDriver! I would just compare the differences!

Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have 39xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 44999 miles or the end of the year!
3yrs or 36K=$2033 + 6% pa tax=$2154.98
4yrs or 48K=$2469 + 6% pa tax=$2617.14
4yrs or 60K=$2774 + 6% pa ttax=$2940.44
5yrs or 60K=$2820 + 6% pa tax=$2989.20
6yrs or 60K=$2936 + 6% pa tax=$3112.16
6yrs or 72K=$3481 + 6% pa tax=$3689.86
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## rps (May 2, 2006)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

thanks so much for the quick response,
Richard


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi, Chris,
Is the quote you generated for a phaeton or touareg?
Ming


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (eurolok003)*

Ming,
Yes, that was on your 2006 VW Touareg!


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi, Chris,
Do you mind if I call you to discuss details? What is your phone #?
Ming


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (eurolok003)*

Ming,
I am at 215-741-4100
Chris


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Thanks Chris for the information! 
Ming


----------



## WayneNowland (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (eurolok003)*

Hi Chris,
I just purchased a 2005 Phaeton V8 with 24,800 miles on it. It is CPO. What do you suggest?
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (WayneNowland)*

Wayne,
Congrats on your new Phaeton purchase and welcome to the family!
Normally due to the fact that it is CPO'd I would tell you to wait until the CPO runs out, however, in your case, being under the 24999 mile threshhold, it is advantageous to get it now vs. waiting.
For one, some of the plans will extend your coverage out to 125K
The prices are also less expensive by approx $1000 now vs waiting!
Here are the quotes for you!
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready havexxxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 24999 miles.
4yrs or 100K=$1898 +_ 6% pa tax=$2011.88
5yrs or 60K=$1250 + 6% pa tax=$1325.00
5yrs or 75k=$1573+ 6% pa tax=$1667.38
5yrs or 100k=$2020 + 6% pa tax=$2141.20
6yrs or 72k=$1658 + 6% pa tax=$1757.48
6yrs or 85k=$1827 + 6% pa tax=$1936.62
6yrs or 100k=$2095 + 6% pa tax=$2220.70
7yrs or 100k=$2328 + 6% pa tax=$2467.68
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,


----------



## WayneNowland (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
Thanks...
o may be being dense, but could you please explain the total warranty picture? For instance, the car has the remainder of the factory warranty, then the CPO kicks in, then yours would kick in, correct?
Wayne


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (WayneNowland)*

Wayne,
THis VW RealDriver contract would overlap the exisiting warranties you allready have. 
Depending on the In-Service-date of your 2005, the time frame may be close to being out of factory warranty so then your CPO would kick in for another 2 years.
I say to buy this plan now and let it overlap because if you waited until the Phaeton has 50K on it, the warranty price quotes will be in the $33-3600 range and not get you the 125K range totals. 
Please do not get me wrong, I am the kind of salesman that tells the facts. If it was worth waiting to get the same deal, I would tell you. In your case because of the low miles, it benefits you to do it now!
Chris


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (WayneNowland)*

Take it from the rest of us who have bought warranties through Chris, he plays it straight. If you look through the entire thread, you will see where he recommends to others to wait because it is to their advantage. 
Steven


----------



## luciano136 (Feb 3, 2009)

*GTI warranty*

Hi Chris,
I once saw quotes on here for the extended platinum coverage on a MKV GTI. Now, I know there's powertrain, silver, gold and platinum coverages. So, two questions:
* What is the minimum extended coverage (powertrain -> platinum) I could buy to cover everything related to the transmission (DSG).
* What would the rates for that plan be for a 2007 GTI with mileage between 9999mi and 24999mi?
Thanks!!!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: GTI warranty (luciano136)*

Luciano,
Please IM me your number and I will verbally give you all the details and quotes!
Or if you would like, please send me an email at [email protected] and I will send you all the quotes!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: GTI warranty (10 year vet)*

JUst a note to say Thank You to Mr. N out in Darien, IL for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happ miles!
Chris


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: GTI warranty (10 year vet)*

Hi, Chris,
It's Ming again. Thanks for your advise on my 06 touareg!
Now about my 06 phaeton v8, in service date is sept 05. It currently has about 41k miles on it. It is a CPO. Any suggestions on when is the best time to get in on the platinum service plan through Real Drivers?


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GTI warranty (10 year vet)*

Chris
I would like to get extended warranty for my GTI. Could you give me some quote. My vin is WVWHV71K17W022660 thanks


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: GTI warranty (McMerc)*

McMerc,
Can you pleasse tell me how many miles are on your GTI?
Chris


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (eurolok003)*

Hi, Chris,
It's Ming again. Thanks for your advise on my 06 touareg!
Now about my 06 phaeton v8, in service date is sept 05. It currently has about 41k miles on it. It is a CPO. Any suggestions on when is the best time to get in on the platinum service plan through Real Drivers? Thanks again!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (eurolok003)*

I called you MIng!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (10 year vet)*

JUst a note to say Thank You to Mr. N out in Darien, IL for hias patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## JETTA PSYCHO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (10 year vet)*

Is this applicable to Audi products? If so what are some quick rates on an 04 S4 with 38K on the clock?
Brandon K


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: GTI warranty (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_McMerc,
Can you pleasse tell me how many miles are on your GTI?
Chris

Right now I have 30,000 miles. Thanks


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (JETTA PSYCHO)*

Brandon,
Unfortunately I do not sell Audi's, however, I have teamed up w/ a gentleman from an Audi dealer that will do the same deals I am doing on the VW's!
Please send me an email at [email protected] and I will give you the contact info!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank you to Mr. D outr in Fort Wayne, IN for his patronage on his 2006 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Congrats on your new Phaeton purchase and welcome to the family Mr. H out in Los Altos, CA.
THank you also for your patronage on the VW RealDriver.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: VW RealDrivers extended warranty (10 year vet)*

Merc,
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $0 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready havexxxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 34999 miles or the end of the year or until youyr factory warranty is up!
4yrs or 48K=$1326 + 6% pa tax=$1405.56
4yrs or 60K=$1669 + 6% pa tax=$1769.14
5yrs or 60K=$1712 + 6% pa tax=$1814.72
5yrs or 75k=$1855+ 6% pa tax=$1966.30
6yrs or 60k=$1755 + 6% pa tax=$1860.30
6yrs or 72k=$1967 + 6% pa tax=$2085.02
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## chipmjohnson (Sep 11, 2007)

Chris,
We spoke late last year concerning a warranty for my 2005 Phaeton. My factory warranty expires in June/July. You had indicated it was best to wait until I was closer to 44k miles. I'm at 43.5 so now is the time.
Please call me next week to start the process.
919-906-1304,
Let me know what else you need.
Thanks, Chip


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (chipmjohnson)*

Will do Chip! Have a great weekend.
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. S out in Boca Raton, Fl for his patro nage on his new 2005 VW Phaeton.

Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## WayneNowland (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
I am ready to buy one of the contracts. The car has not been used as I have not yet turned in my off lease Audi, so the mileage is still under 25000. What is the best way to get in touch?
Thanks!


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi, Chris,
I just sent the documents to you today via FedEx. Ming Zhang


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (WayneNowland)*

Hey there Wayne,
Here is my contact info.
Chris Farnham
VW of LAnghorne
215=741-4100
[email protected]


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. H out in Pleasanton, CA for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Dr. P out in Las Vegas, NV for his patronage on his new Phaeton.
Many happy miles and welcome to the VW family!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. H out in Barrington, Il for his patronage on his 2005 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris-
I just purchased a 2004 Phaeton with 72k miles. Is it possible to purchase an extended warranty after the factory warranty has expired? Will the high mileage make a warranty extension cost prohibitive?
Thanks


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (sachverhalte)*

Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the Phaeton family.
Allthough I cannot place a contract on the Phaeton due to the fact that it is out of factory warranty and I cannot have my shop put a "clean bill of health on the car", it still does qulaify for the VW RealDriver contract.
Here is what is available and my costs on the contract. Atleast w/ these cost figures yoiu may be able to keep your local dealer honest!
Platinum plan std $100 deductible
2yrs or 24K
Dealer cost $1925 Retail $3850
3yrs or 36K
Dealer cost $2213 RetAil $4426
4yrs or 48K
Dealer cost $2913 Retail$5826
Hopefully this helps you a little bit!
Chris


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Thanks for this info...negotiation gold. The markup on the contracts seems excessive. However, I believe in being fair to a salesman and the dealer. What percentage/figure above invoice covers inspection costs and is fair to all parties in your opinion?
thanks


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (sachverhalte)*

I charge $300 over my cost on these contracts. I beleive if you get it for $500 or less then it is a good deal. Call a few local dealers and offer them $400 and see if anyone bites!
Chris


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

A local dealer is offering $3400 for 4/48 extension. No pre-inspection required (b/c I purchased from a non-VW dealer?). 12 month interest free payment plan.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (sachverhalte)*

If that is a VW RealDriver contract, it not a bad deal!
Chris


----------



## finz2left (May 11, 2009)

I don't have a Phaeton. I just purchased a 2005 Passat Wagon with 45,000 miles. It is preloved with certified warranty for 2/24,000 and was offered a caregard warranty for 4/100,000 (starting now so really 2/42,0000 after the preloved expires.) Cost is 1866.00.
What other options would you have for me? I live in Tuscaloosa, AL, but got the wagon in TN. Thanks.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (finz2left)*

After checking w/ the quotes, you are better off waiting until 73999 miles on the VW RealDriver contract and these would be the quotes{please note that these are the quotes for this year. They may go up
by a slight margin next year!

Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 73999 miles or the end of the year!
2yrs or 24K=1930 + 6% pa tax=$2045.80{this carries you to 98K}
3yrs or 36K=$1983 + 6% pa tax=$2101.98{this carries you to 110K}
4yrs or 48K=$2517 + 6% pa tax=$2668.02{this carries you to 122K}

The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. B out in Des Moines, IA for his patronage on his new 2005 VW Phaeton. 
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. K out in Dublin, Ca for his patronage on his 2005 Phaeton.
Manty happy miles!
Chris


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Chris,
I love how you post congratulation messages to folks. I actually like to see who on the forum just got a warranty








Anyone else I would say it's fake, but with you I know it's from the heart!
Thanks for the wonderful service you give the Phaeton community.


----------



## asummers (Apr 19, 2009)

Is there coverage available on a 2004 w/85xxx miles (not currently under any warranty)? Would I need to go to my local dealer rather than Chris? I'm not too far from PA and could travel. thanks


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris, I really appreciate your efforts on this forum.
There some great deals to be had on used Phaetons. Consider: A person can find a nice Phaeton V-8 with 40,000 or so for about $25,000, put a 48 or 60 month warranty on it out to 100,000 or so miles for less than $5,000 for a total of about $30,000.
So, for about the cost of a new Chevrolet Malibu or Buick Lucerne, a person can get into a fabulous car with a fabulous warranty. Heck, those cars even look a little bit like Phaetons.
I emailed you right from the car lot while I was looking at the 2005 Phaeton I just purchased and you just put a warranty on. Had you not been able to cover it, I would have walked away. Thanks for the fast response too!
Bill


_Modified by 357Sig at 7:32 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## TimothyPilgrim (Aug 31, 2005)

Chris, I'd like to ask you to clarify something for me. Am I correct in my understanding that a Phaeton that was purchased in the US and later imported into Canada may be covered by the RealDriver warranty, but a Canadian-origin car cannot? Thanks for your help.
Tim


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (TimothyPilgrim)*

THat statement is 100% accurate!


----------



## TimothyPilgrim (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Doh! Thanks for the info Chris.
Tim


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (TimothyPilgrim)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mw. W out in Woodside, CA for his patronage on his new 2005 VW Phaeton.
Welcome to the family and many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just a note to say Thank You to Mr. L out in Miami, FL for his patronage on his 2006 VW Phaeton.
Many happy miles!
Chris


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris, 
I am buying from Luther Westside Vokswagen Kcmover's car, it has 73,000 miles, the dealer is selling the car as a CPO car with Warranty for 2 years/24K miles. My problem is that after the 2 years the car will be close to 100K and I do not know if somebody will sell me an extended warranty at that time ?
I've been trying to buy an extended warranty from the dealer now but they said because of the mileage they do not have much to offer after 100K.
Do you know if I might be able to buy the Volkswagen Real Driver now ?, before the car runs out of Warranty, I know that it will not be very efficient because I will have double warranty for the first 2 years, what do you think ?, thanks


----------



## 05Phaeton (Jan 21, 2009)

*RealDriver Platinum coverage Price request*

Chris,
I had posted this question a few months ago, but I am now ready to get the Platinum RealDriver coverage (my Phaeton has 48,500 miles on it).
If have a 2005 Phaeton V8 which I bought as a CPO car. I still have a couple of months of original warranty left, followed by the standard 2 year CPO Warranty. I was interested in finding out about the options for the Platinum extended warranty. Can you let me know what the pricing would be ?
Thanks,
Chris (05Phaeton)


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris - Just bought a 2004 Phaeton V8 with 79K not on warrantee. I need a quote from you to cover it for everything for 5 years and another 60K miles.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (madreg98)*

With 79K it would still qualify for 2 years of Gold coverage!
It still qualifies for the contract, however, you would have to go to your local dealer to get it. 
The reason is due to the fact that my service dept would have to take a look at it to give it a clean bill of health for the warranty company!
Sorry on this one!
Chris


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

According to Google Maps he is only 45 miles from you. Might be worth the trip for you to go visit 10 Year Vet.


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

I am close to you and could bring it around for your people to look at. Based on your response you are telling me that my only option is gold. So no Platinum and the gold is only for two years. What is the mileage limits?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chirs,
I have spoken to you on the phone, the car now has 64k on it and I would like to purchase warranty coverage from you. You are located in Yardley PA? Would it be possible to meet with you on Wednesday July 22? I'll be giving you a call.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (Kcmover)*

34mi away for me....I smell road trip next week...


----------



## 05Phaeton (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: RealDriver Platinum coverage Price request (05Phaeton)*


Chris,
PLEASE answer my question as well :

Chris,
I had posted this question a few months ago, but I am now ready to get the Platinum RealDriver coverage (my Phaeton has 48,500 miles on it).
If have a 2005 Phaeton V8 which I bought as a CPO car. I still have a couple of months of original warranty left, followed by the standard 2 year CPO Warranty. I was interested in finding out about the options for the Platinum extended warranty. Can you let me know what the pricing would be ?
Thanks,
Chris (05Phaeton)


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: RealDriver Platinum coverage Price request (05Phaeton)*

Chris,
After checking w/ the quotes, you are better off waiting until 73999 miles on the VW RealDriver contract and these would be the quotes{please note that these are the quotes for this year. They may go up
by a slight margin next year!
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 73999 miles or the end of the year!
2yrs or 24K=1930 + 6% pa tax=$2045.80{this carries you to 98K}
3yrs or 36K=$1983 + 6% pa tax=$2101.98{this carries you to 110K}
4yrs or 48K=$2517 + 6% pa tax=$2668.02{this carries you to 122K}
Chris


_Modified by 10 year vet at 11:38 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

I'd love to see a bumper to bumper extended warrantee that covers everything and excludes nothing. Print it on laminated single page that a 5 year old could read and understand. Use 14 font for the old folds sake.
I'd bet people would pay 10 large or more for something like that.
When I bought my $2,500 extended warrantee I was told my extended warrantee was the best available and covered about everything but wear parts ... nope, nada, not a chance. Next week I will be striking a check for $320 to cover the trim piece that holds the sunroof switch in place. Switch is covered under warrantee... switch housing is not because the warrantee company claims it is part of the "dome light" and "dome lights" are excluded from coverage. Lets hope our health care system doesn't get this bad.


----------



## 05Phaeton (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: RealDriver Platinum coverage Price request (10 year vet)*

Chris,
Thank you very much for the information! I will follow your
instructions and check in with you when I am reaching that
mileage.
Chris


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: RealDriver Platinum coverage Price request (05Phaeton)*

Chris,
Does the RealDriver Warranty Platinum have a limit to the claim? A dollar amount?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: RealDriver Platinum coverage Price request (AJB)*

No


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*VW RealDriver Platinum Plan*

Need some advice here. The Audi dealership where I'm buying my Phaeton offers an extended service plan. I've turned down their plan because I'm planning to buy the car, get it inspected at a VW dealership, and then buy a VW RealDriver Platinum Plan from 10yearvet. It's cheaper than the plan the dealership offered me, and I know a lot of people on this board recommend it.
I already talked to Chris and he says he can sell me the plan if the car gets a clean bill of health from a VW dealership. He's been very reassuring, but I just want to check with you guys too. Are you on the plan? What do you think of it? Are suspension/transmission/electric covered?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: VW RealDriver Platinum Plan (Jagvar)*

Just a note to say Thank You to the following Phaeton owners:
Mr. C out in Oakland, CA
Mr. F out in Arlington, VA
Mr. I out in North Potomac, Md.
Many happy miles w/ your new Phaeton's and welcome to the family.
Regards,Chris


----------



## IalexI (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: VW RealDriver Platinum Plan (10 year vet)*

I think this is a very special question.. however, after reading this thread, I noticed that the RealDriver Warranty is also valid in other countries than the US.
I bought my Phaeton in the US (Model 2004, it currently has 72,000 miles), but I consider to take it home to Germany. Would RealDriver or any other warranty cover me both in the US and Europe?
Before asking me why I don't get a warranty at home...there are much more expensive and the ones I know are limited to approx. 60,000 miles.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW RealDriver Platinum Plan (IalexI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IalexI* »_Would RealDriver or any other warranty cover me both in the US and Europe?

I doubt it very, very much.
I have never, ever seen an automotive warranty that is valid on any other continent than the one it was written for.
I ship my motorcycle back and forth from Canada to Europe on a regular basis. I had one warranty claim (when it was new) arising from service carried out in Switzerland. Honda Canada reviewed the claim and told me that they would pay it (once) as a customer courtesy, and then they politely and firmly told me to read the warranty terms, which very specifically limited coverage to North America.
I think that if you had a NEW Volkswagen (meaning, less than 2 years old), and you shipped it to Europe for temporary tourism, VW of America _might _do the same thing - honour a single claim, then remind you that the warranty is valid in NAR only. However, if you actually moved to Europe, I think they would - quite reasonably - decline to extend warranty coverage to you, because the warranty itself is very specific about where the coverage is valid.
On a related matter - I think it is uneconomical to plan to ship a NAR Phaeton to Europe. The question came up recently in another thread, and my response was that the cost of converting the vehicle to European specifications would be far greater than the cost of purchasing a similar Phaeton in Europe.
Michael


----------



## mlong1 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Chris,

I have a VW RealDRiver platinum. I have two years left or 26k miles.
Can I purchase an additional coverage to take the car to 100k miles of coverage?
Thanks,
Marcos


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a VW realdriver platinum warranty. Three of my tire pressure sensors have failed due to low battery. The warranty does not cover batteries. These batteries are not replaceable, so I need entirely new sensors. The VW dealer quoted three new sensors installed at the cost of $750. Has anyone had luck getting this covered under extended warranty?


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (sachverhalte)*

Call TireRack, they have the same sensors for around $100.00 each (with new stems) - the only difference is they are orange in color instead of gray...


----------



## neu-fl-phaeton (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi there,
Just bought a 2004 with 65,000 miles. What would the cost be on a platinum plus contract that would take me out 4 years and 100K?
Thanks,
Al


----------



## IalexI (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: VW RealDriver Platinum Plan (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I doubt it very, very much.
I have never, ever seen an automotive warranty that is valid on any other continent than the one it was written for.
I ship my motorcycle back and forth from Canada to Europe on a regular basis. I had one warranty claim (when it was new) arising from service carried out in Switzerland. Honda Canada reviewed the claim and told me that they would pay it (once) as a customer courtesy, and then they politely and firmly told me to read the warranty terms, which very specifically limited coverage to North America.
I think that if you had a NEW Volkswagen (meaning, less than 2 years old), and you shipped it to Europe for temporary tourism, VW of America _might _do the same thing - honour a single claim, then remind you that the warranty is valid in NAR only. However, if you actually moved to Europe, I think they would - quite reasonably - decline to extend warranty coverage to you, because the warranty itself is very specific about where the coverage is valid.
On a related matter - I think it is uneconomical to plan to ship a NAR Phaeton to Europe. The question came up recently in another thread, and my response was that the cost of converting the vehicle to European specifications would be far greater than the cost of purchasing a similar Phaeton in Europe.
Michael

Michael, was it actually one of my threads? If not, can you point me to this thread?
Actually, the costs are quite low, as far as I know. Basically, you just need to replace the rear lights and get a couple of special permissions from the "TÜV". The costs should be less than 1000 Euro.
Greetings,
Alex


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (neu-fl-phaeton)*

Ed,
Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the family!
Unfortunately, due to the distance between us, I cannot put a contract on your new Phaeton. This is due yto the fact that my service dept cannot see the car before buying the contract out of factory warranty.
Now your car does qualify for the VW RealDriver contract. I suggest calling around to a few local dealers and see if they are willing to sell yoiu the contract at a decent price. Below I will list my COST on the Platinum coverage to keep your dealers honest.
2yrs or 24K=$1925

3yrs or 36K=$2213 
4yrs or 48K=$2913
I hope this message has helped you.
Chris


_Modified by 10 year vet at 9:03 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## legacysho (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Chris,
I have a 2006 GLI with DSG with 45,000 miles on it. My basic warranty expires in 5K miles. How much am I looking at for a platinum extended warranty?
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (CLMims)*

New VW OEM sensors are Orange as well


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (sachverhalte)*

Buy them at Tire Rack ($87 each) + Valve ($8 each) and have your local Tire Plus store install them, the system will recognize them immediately, they are manufactured by the same vendor.


----------



## Kiltsrock (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

In your experience, is servicing of the tire sensors included in the Platinum Plan?


----------



## neu-fl-phaeton (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Well the first go around a my local vw delear yeilded a cost of 5900 for the 4 year warranty. Looks like at this rate a road trip up to your dealership would profitable and fun. Where is your dealership located. Looks like your in PA. Also what type of strategies would you suggest I use with local dealers. My closest dealer response was a take it or leave it. After I presented her with your figures she gave me some non sense about being state regulated and they had to charge the retail price. I thanked her and told her I needed to shop around. Don't mind paying a mark up but an almost 100% one was rediculous. Thanks for your help,
Al 



_Modified by neu-fl-phaeton at 6:34 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## jst2see (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (neu-fl-phaeton)*

Hi Chris,
I have a 2004 Phaeton with approx. 72,000 miles that is CPO, which will expire in about 3000 miles. I want to keep the car but its been in the shop enough to know I don't want the exposure of not having a warranty. It's in right now for a full air ride system replacment (hardware and module) as a result of one leaking shock. Could you please let me know what my options are for an extended warranty. 
Vin#: WVWAF63D748008270
Much obliged, 
Matt


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Warning: My experience shows that the Platinum RealDriver warranty for the Phaeton doesn't cover what you think it does.
First I learned that it didn't cover TPMS sensors. I was willing to accept that, since batteries wear out after 5 years.
But my latest experience has been very discouraging:
The air conditioning failed on my Phaeton, so I took it to my local VW dealer (Lindsay VW in Sterling, VA). They discovered that the refrigerant was low but couldn't find an obvious leak. So they refilled the refrigerant, added blue dye to it, and asked us to drive the car for a week and bring it back so they could find the leak. They charged us $250 for that first visit.
A week later, I brought the car back, the dealer found the leak (from the blue dye), ordered some parts, and fixed the leak. This cost another $275, which they got Fidelity Warranty Services (the insurer behind the VW RealDriver warranty) to cover.
However the warranty company refused to cover the original $250, even though it was part of the same original AC problem and repair. The company claimed that if I had left the car with the dealer, had them drive it for a week, and fixed the leak all as part of a single service visit, THEN they would have paid for everything. But because it was 2 visits, they wouldn't pay for the first one.
This is nuts! The dealer (Lindsay VW) refuses to help, since I didn't buy the extended warrantee from them, and when I spoke to the insurance company behind the warranty, they refused to change their decision.
Chris, I sure hope you're aware of how your customers are being treated.
- Dave Passmore










_Modified by uberanalyst at 8:29 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberanalyst* »_Warning: My experience shows that the Platinum RealDriver warranty for the Phaeton doesn't cover what you think it does.
First I learned that it didn't cover TPMS sensors. I was willing to accept that, since batteries wear out after 5 years.
But my latest experience has been very discouraging:
The air conditioning failed on my Phaeton, so I took it to my local VW dealer (Lindsay VW in Sterling, VA). They discovered that the refrigerant was low but couldn't find an obvious leak. So they refilled the refrigerant, added blue dye to it, and asked us to drive the car for a week and bring it back so they could find the leak. They charged us $250 for that first visit.
A week later, I brought the car back, the dealer found the leak (from the blue dye), ordered some parts, and fixed the leak. This cost another $275, which they got Fidelity Warranty Services (the insurer behind the VW RealDriver warranty) to cover.
However the warrantee company refused to cover the original $250, even though it was part of the same original AC problem and repair. The company claimed that if I had left the car with the dealer, had them drive it, and fixed the leak all with a single service visit, THEN they would have paid for everything. But because it was 2 visits, they wouldn't pay for the first one.
This is nuts! The dealer (Lindsay VW) refuses to help, since I didn't buy the extended warrantee from them, and when I spoke to the insurance company behind the warrantee, they refused to change their decision.
Chris, I sure hope you're aware of how your customers are being treated.
- Dave Passmore









Small claims court?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (improvius)*

Dave,
I will call you tomorrow, get the whole story and then go to my rep!
Please scan me the docs that you received from Lindsay to my email!
[email protected]
Chris


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberanalyst* »_Warning: My experience shows that the Platinum RealDriver warranty for the Phaeton doesn't cover what you think it does.
First I learned that it didn't cover TPMS sensors. I was willing to accept that, since batteries wear out after 5 years.
But my latest experience has been very discouraging:
The air conditioning failed on my Phaeton, so I took it to my local VW dealer (Lindsay VW in Sterling, VA). They discovered that the refrigerant was low but couldn't find an obvious leak. So they refilled the refrigerant, added blue dye to it, and asked us to drive the car for a week and bring it back so they could find the leak. They charged us $250 for that first visit.
A week later, I brought the car back, the dealer found the leak (from the blue dye), ordered some parts, and fixed the leak. This cost another $275, which they got Fidelity Warranty Services (the insurer behind the VW RealDriver warranty) to cover.
However the warranty company refused to cover the original $250, even though it was part of the same original AC problem and repair. The company claimed that if I had left the car with the dealer, had them drive it for a week, and fixed the leak all as part of a single service visit, THEN they would have paid for everything. But because it was 2 visits, they wouldn't pay for the first one.
This is nuts! The dealer (Lindsay VW) refuses to help, since I didn't buy the extended warrantee from them, and when I spoke to the insurance company behind the warranty, they refused to change their decision.
Chris, I sure hope you're aware of how your customers are being treated.
- Dave Passmore









_Modified by uberanalyst at 8:29 PM 9-16-2009_

To the other people with VW Real Driver contracts. Is this common? I am considering a Phaeton and buying a VW Real Driver service contract, but this makes me think twice.


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Dave,
I will call you tomorrow, get the whole story and then go to my rep!
Please scan me the docs that you received from Lindsay to my email!
[email protected]
Chris

Chris, please check your email -- I've sent you the scanned documents. We appreciate any help you can provide.
Thanks,
- Dave


----------



## TheCheeta (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris,
I have an '07 Passat Lux, Auto, at JUST under 50K miles. What is the best way for me to get a quote from you? Thanks!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (TheCheeta)*

TheCheeta
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50 deductible, please add an additional $230 to any of
these quotes!
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 49999 miles or the end of the year!
2yrs or 24K=$1655 + 6% pa tax
3yrs or 36K=$2002 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$2536 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$2980 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$3030 + 6% pa tax
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## Heliochrome (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All,
New here and just bought a really beautiful 2006 V8. This forum has been awfully helpful to educate me on many issues.
My purchase is almost complete... I put half down and now have to choose a finance option from a couple of excellent choices. During that discussion yesterday, the Finance Manager, who is personable and seems really knowledgeable, seemed to steer me 
away from the RealDriver extended warranty and toward the only other one he says VW endorses, from First Automotive.
IIRC, the issue as presented was that both contracts could only go 3 years beyond CPO coverage, but the First Automotive contract was cheaper and more comprehensive. After reading here that RealDriver could go out 7 years, I am rather confused.
The matter of Certified Pre-Owned is also still a mystery to me. I have no reason to doubt the sales staff, who have been nothing short of wonderful, but the car was advertised in 3 or 4 places as a CPO and I bought it as such - in fact, it is WHY I went for this vehicle. But at purchase, the dealer then gave me the option to pay about $2,000 for "the CPO warranty", which they insist is different from the car being Certified Pre-Owned. I was a little surprised, because I had previously looked at Mercedes, Lexus and Acura, and I'm pretty certain that in those car lines once a car is certified as pre-owned for marketing purposes, it automatically comes with an extended warranty.
I'm a little dismayed to be paying $2K, plus about another $2K-4K for an extension warranty. But I wouldn't skip this coverage on a car that is so expensive to repair. Is this the experience that everyone here has had?
Many thanks.


----------



## taftob (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (10 year vet)*

Hello Chris I just bought a 2005 Phaeton 66k miles. Is it possible to get an extended warranty even though it is out of warranty or must the car still be in warranty?


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (taftob)*

Chris-
Can you please clarify two things?
1. What is the difference in coverage between VW CPO & VW Real Driver?
2. You stated that the vehicle must be currently covered by the manufacturer warranty to be eligible for VW Real Driver. If the original factory 4/50k has expired but the car is currently covered by VW CPO, is this considered "currently covered by manufacturer"? Therefore eligible for VW Real Driver?
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (taftob)*

Congrats on your purchase and welcome to the family!
I am sorry for the delay in writing!
Allthough your Phaeton DOES qulaify for a VW RealDriver contract, unfortunately, I cannot put the contract on it.
You would have to take it to your local dealer and have their service dept give the car a clean bill of health so as to prevent any fraud!
If you would like to call me, I would be happy to give you the plans and my cost so that you can keep your dealer honest!
Chris
215-741-4100


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

ALlthough I do not like to comment on anyone's personal business or dealings w/ me, I would just like to make one small post about the double charging a dealer did on a members Phaeton when going in for the AC leak.
I was able to recover approx 77% of the original bill that should have never been closed out once the claim was started!
Chris


----------



## verdugan (Jun 28, 2005)

Chris,
Hello. Sent you a PM requesting a quote. Let me know if you didn't receive it.
Thank you,
Angel


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris, 

I was curious on how much additional 3yr/36k warranty would be for 2006 CPO Passat with 62,000 miles?
Thank you,
James


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

Boosted,
Due to the fact that your Passat is a CPO and has the warranty until 73999 miles OR you run out of time on the 2yr extension, I would wait until you hit that mark as not to give up free miles w/ the company.
Here are the rates for a CPO Passat{I assume a turbo}{less if a V6}
w/ the miles up to 73999
Platinum plan
$100 deductible
$1983 + 6% pa tax for 3 yrs or 36000 miles
$2517 + 6% pa tax for 4 yrs or 48000 miles.
Tiume starts the day you sign up and the miles are on top of what you allready have!
Chris


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Thank you Chris,
I was curious are the prices the same at every dealership or do they set their own prices. Reason I ask I was quoted:
$4000 - 3yr/36k
$3000 - 2yr/24k

I noticed in this thread earlier you said your quote prices are good basis to get an idea what it would cost.

Would I need to be at your dealership to purchase this for you all to inspect the car or would that not be needed if I purchased the warranty before my CPO expired.
James


_Modified by Boosted2003! at 7:13 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

prices are whatever the dealership wants to charge you!
I would like to EARN your business by giving no baloney $300 over my cost pricing!
Chris


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Had to edit to give you a better idea of what my dealership here in Melbourne, FL. 
Could I buy the warranty from you say before my CPO expires out of state?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

James,
I just need approx 10 minutes of ytour time via a phone call the day or 2 before your CPO runs out to set the contract.
You can pay w/ any major CC!
As long as the CPO is in effect, no inspection is needed!

Chris


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

I am going to keep you in mind cause Ill probably need the warranty this summer the amount I drive.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Price Quote*

Hi Chris
Just wanted to refresh my memory. My CPO Phaeton will hit 73999 in the next couple of weeks. What is the price for the Platinum 4/48,000 plan?
Thanks
Art


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Price Quote (ArtWarshaw)*

Chris,
The Real Driver brochure states on Gold Plus and Platinum that "bags" are covered under the description of covered suspension components as well as leveling components. That language seems to imply that the suspension struts and their controllers, pumps, and dryers are covered as they incorporate 'bags' and are an integral part of the Phaeton's leveling system. They are not really shock absorbers in the true sense of a part description and as we all know - shocks are a normal wear and tear item and not covered. The brochure was most likely written in the fog of "your mileage may differ" sales rhetoric by insurance people but what does the suspension warrantee at the Gold Plus and Platinum level actually cover if and when a visit to one's service writer is necessary?
Ron
Under the terms of the Real Driver Gold or Platinum coverage - what are "bags" and where are they if not part of the suspension struts?


_Modified by Rowayton at 7:33 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Price Quote (ArtWarshaw)*

Art, I don't think you can get a 4 year/48k with that mileage. When I bought my 4 year plan last week, the dealer told me that if I'd had another 5k on the car, the most I would have been able to buy would have been 2/24k. That would make the cutoff 68k miles.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Price Quote (invisiblewave)*

Hmmmm
Well, all I can say is that I spoke with Chris (10 yr vet) at length yesterday and got a price on the 4/48,000. So, at least from him, it does appear to be available. 
BTW it was $900 less then the price my local dealer wanted and he was giving me a 33% discount off list


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Price Quote (ArtWarshaw)*

Chris is *very *competitive with his pricing.








Michael


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Price Quote (PanEuropean)*

yeah, he beat my dealer price by $1600 and the dealer wouldn't budge off his price either...


----------



## winslow (Apr 1, 2008)

*Price Quote*

Chris,
I have a 2004 Phaeton currently covered by a CPO. I purchased the car 18 months ago at 50,500 miles. The CPO runs out at 74,500 and the mileage is currently 72,000. What is the cost for a RealDriver Platinum warranty and when is it best to purchase by?
Thanks.
Robert


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Price Quote*

Does anyone know if Chris is still offering the RealDriver to Vortex members? I have e-mailed and left a voicemail, but have not heard back. Further, there is a posibility I will be a new owner in the next week so I need to confirm pricing prior to purchase.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Price Quote (EndTrans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EndTrans* »_Does anyone know if Chris is still offering the RealDriver to Vortex members? I have e-mailed and left a voicemail, but have not heard back. Further, there is a posibility I will be a new owner in the next week so I need to confirm pricing prior to purchase.

I wonder the same thing. Chris seems to have disappeared on the Touareg sites also. If anyone finds out how to contact him about the RealDriver warranty, please post for the others. I'll do the same. If Chris is out of the business, surely in this tough economy someone else will step in with pricing similar to what he offered. 
Thanks.


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Price Quote (EndTrans)*

I bought mine form him about two months ago. Contacting him was alittle hard, Call the main number and ask to have him paged, and then ask if he's actually in.


----------



## neu-fl-phaeton (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Price Quote (Jxander)*

I purchased from Chris just before Thanksgiving. I had to have the car inspected by his service department due to the fact that it wasn't CPO. Turned out to be a fun road trip with the use of the Autotrain plus I saved nearly 3k from the prices offered in Florida. He is a bit busy when were at the dealer he was paged 6-8 times. I too had a little trouble getting in touch at first but I used email and had him paged. I think he gets in later in the day and stays well after 5 pm. You ay want to time your call towards the end of the day. 
Al.


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Price Quote (neu-fl-phaeton)*

Thanks Al for the update. I spoke with one of the guys he more regularly deals with today and was told the same thing; he's tough to get a hold of but is still providing warrantees at a fair price. 
Chris, if you are reading this, know there are a few more potential customers looking for service and thank you for your work (cost savings) with the board/enthusiasts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Chris


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Price Quote (EndTrans)*

I called him today and was told he was not going to be in that day. So it appears that he is still working. Maybe he's too busy selling TDI Touaregs. Let's hope so for his benefit.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Price Quote (Jxander)*

I just bought a warranty from Chris about two weeks ago - it's worth the effort to find him. I saved $1,000 vs my local dealer's price


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Price Quote (ArtWarshaw)*

FYI - Spoke with Chris today. Extreamly helpful. He says he's having problems with e-mail so if you need to get a hold of him try calling first.


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Price Quote (EndTrans)*

Chris,
We've talked before. It's time for me to get a Platinum Realdriver for my 2006 Phaeton.
I want to do it this year, in case there's a price increase.
Your voicemail box is full. Please IM me so we can get this done. Thanks.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Price Quote (Kenzdriving)*

Ken,
Please IM me your phone number abd I will call you!
Chris


----------



## swsmith (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Price Quote (10 year vet)*

Greeting Chris,
Sent you an email on Fri to complete contract on my 04 Phaeton. Please follow up with me to complete this week. Willie


----------



## Pengwin (Aug 18, 2008)

*Just a few questions*

I'm looking at 2 possible phaetons to buy, one has 110k the other 60k. Both 2004, V8's.
What are my warranty possibilities (if any) on these 2 cars (max coverage/max miles/months)? And the cost?
-Thanks


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Price Quote (10 year vet)*

Chris,
I've IMed you both my home and cell phone numbers. Need to hear from you to close this transaction in 2009. thanks.


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

Please contact me after 3PM 12-30-2009 Need to finalize contract on my 2004 Phaeton NOW
Left messages at your phone numbers several times--no response.
my number is 954-481-2980
Robert


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

Hris, your immediate response was most heartening.
Glad we got the new contract settled last evening.
Thank you!


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: The NEW VW RealDriver extended contract (seednik)*

Bumping this thread so that I can use Chris when I buy my next VW!
* Any reason why this thread is specifically only in the Phaeton forum? Is it the fact that they're the most costly VWs to maintain and decent used Phaetons can be had at a good price????


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (W12VW)*

Hi Chris,
As you are the master of knowledge on VW Real Driver contracts I have a question. My zero deductible Platinum policy states that Real Driver will subsidize a loaner/rental car for no more than ten days up to 'X' dollars for a covered repair. If a policy holder has a covered failure that renders the car undrivable and the dealer has the undrivable car is in its possession awaiting a repair - when does the countdown begin? More specifically, what happens to the time frame (ten days max loaner/rental) if the part or parts needed fix the car are in a back order situation (the car is a V-8 Phaeton and as you know most Phaeton parts come from Germany







). I'm sure that you know that back ordered parts can sometimes take weeks if not longer to arrive from Germany for a Phaeton. Sooooo................... who pays for the loaner if VW can't repair the car because a part is not readily available? The car left CPO status three months ago (free loaners) and has 48,000 miles on the odometer. My selling VW dealer, New Country VW/Audi/Lamborghini in Greenwich, CT, had no concrete answer to the question. All the folks at New Country have treated me like a star every time I pay them a visit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . They hope to find a way to get me mobile again during the Phaeton's down time at no personal expense. Any point getting in touch with Phaeton Customer Care?
Ron


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

Rowaton,
To answer your question about the loaner time being evaluated or re-evluated due to the time of obtaining parts, this would be done on a case by dcase basis thru your dealership service manager and the warranty administrator.
It should work out in your favor so long as their is conversation between the parties!
Chris


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Thanks Chris,
As the service advisers and anyone that as been a part of my Phaeton ownership are friends (many of them used to race at some of the tracks I used to race on - way back when







) I should be OK. Thanks for the quick reply.
Ron


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi, my car is in the shop now, and there are 2 items that Fidelity is refusing to pay.
1. The drain tubes from the sunroof. Rain leaked into the cabin and they needed replacement.
2. Based on a TSB, re-programming of the computer controlling the transmission.
Just wondering if anyone else were able to claim these, and if so what was the wording used?
Eugene


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mrsharkbait)*

Hi Eugene:
Why would a sunroof drain tube need 'replacement'? Cleaning I could understand (that would be considered 'maintenance and service', not 'failure' of a part), but 'replacement' seems like an odd activity. (There's more information about cleaning sunroof drain tubes here: Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains).
As for the transmission reprogramming - to the best of my knowledge, these service contracts cover failure of a part. Reprogramming a part is, in effect, an upgrade of a part.
That's my take on it, anyway.
Michael


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
That's a good question regarding the tubes, and I'll ask the mechanic when I see him. The service advisor wasn't able to give me an answer.
I did research all the threads regarding the leakage and I have tested the drain tubes myself and they worked. When I brought it in, I thought it might be from the air plenum, which I vacuumed out as best as I could. So his diagnosis is a bit puzzling to me.
BTW the mechanic is Chris at Capitol VW (ex Bob Lewis). He was recommended by members of this forum and he had worked on my car before. I do trust his work.
Eugene


_Modified by mrsharkbait at 5:03 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates*

I just talked with Chris Farnham, tidying up some loose ends from the RealDriver contract I executed in December. He mentioned my timing was good. It seems that, effective 01/01/10, VW has dramatically increased RealDriver contract prices (something like 3X or 4X.) Sounds like someone finally did an incident analysis on the Phaeton pool, and noticed they aren't just bigger Passats.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (Kenzdriving)*

Phew! <wipes brow>
I paid $3300 for a 4 year/48k contract, which sounds like a lot of money up front, but struck me as a pretty good deal. I read a post by Michael somewhere that the best outcome for both the warranty company and the owner is no claims over the period of the contract. Personally, I'm hoping that my transmission, suspension, TPMS controller, front window actuators, battery controller and dashboard display controller all fail right around August 2013.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_ ...I read a post by Michael somewhere that the best outcome for both the warranty company and the owner is no claims over the period of the contract.

I guess our different views on the best possible outcome of having a service contract reflect cultural differences.








Michael


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (Kenzdriving)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenzdriving* »_I just talked with Chris Farnham, tidying up some loose ends from the RealDriver contract I executed in December. He mentioned my timing was good. It seems that, effective 01/01/10, VW has dramatically increased RealDriver contract prices (something like 3X or 4X.) Sounds like someone finally did an incident analysis on the Phaeton pool, and noticed they aren't just bigger Passats.

Tell us it isn't so Chris! I just postponed purchasing the Real Driver from Chris so I wouldn't overlap my CPO warranty by too many months. Oh well, at some point you have to decide whether to drive a Phaeton without a warranty or move on. I had hoped to postpone that decision for several more years.
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (Jxander)*

I spoke with Chris a few days ago when I was looking at that local W12. Chris is a great guy, I enjoyed the conversation.
But the bad news is true, Phaeton RD warranties have just become priced like the actual parts inside the car. If you really want a warranty, it will only make financial sense if you buy a _very low mileage _car. I can't see any way for me to buy a second Phaeton now. I won't own one without a warranty and I can't justify a second Phaeton (W12) as I'm looking for a lesser-expensive one, but now the cost to warranty the car is insane. Shoot, looks like my Phaeton is a one-shot deal. Very disappointed.
If you are in the market to purchase a Phaeton, call Chris to get the new pricing before you decide on any car. You might have to rethink the purchase. You might be better off buying a low-mileage car + warranty versus a less-expensive higher-mileage car + warranty. Yes, the warranty costs can exceed the depreciation rate and that is bad for all of us. If people can not afford to warranty a Phaeton purchase, it drives down the value of higher-mileage Phaetons. And we will all have higher-mileage Phaetons at some point, if we use our cars.






















Regards,
Terry
_Modified by Terry F. at 11:06 PM 1-18-2010_


_Modified by Terry F. at 2:22 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (Terry F.)*

I wonder if this move is connected in some way to a plan to start selling new Phaetons here again??? Assuming they do start selling them new, a new vehicle or one that's a year to two old will be much more attractive than one of the older models with sky-high warranty costs. It'll also mean that trade-in values will be lower, but the retail value can be improved by the dealer then putting a warranty on the car (assuming they can get warranties for less than we can).


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (Terry F.)*

I have to call Chris myself. He had recommended that I wait til the car has 72K miles on it to buy the warranty, and I am at 69K now. Looks like I should have bought earlier. 
Truly, I wish there had been a warning regarding this event, as I would have purchased early. AND, if I had known this could occur, I would not have purchased the Phaeton, at all. I KNOW that Chris could not have known this was about to happen.
I will call Chris, before getting all lathered up. ALWAYS ITS BEST TO FIND OUT FIRST HAND WHAT THE REAL STORY IS, but it seems that my car may have just been devalued dramatically, and I may just take the loss and trade it in, rather than risk the costs.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (excitablekid)*

Erick:
If you will, report back on the forum what you find out from Chris. This may be better than each of us individually calling him to explain the same info. 
I also had contacted Chris in Dec 09 to discuss purchasing at that point rather than in Jun 2010. He must not have known that prices were going through the roof as he recommended that I also wait.

It will take quite a few months or possibly as much as a year before Phaeton trade-in values plummet. Prices will start declining and the auto market analysts will begin noting this and adjusting values downward. So if one knows they don't want to keep their Phaeton for several more years, now may be the best time to part company. Genesis anyone?


----------



## racefaith (Mar 18, 2009)

Just went thru the process. Unless you have a car with less that 35k miles on it, the 2010 pricing matrix has nearly tripled for all levels of coverage.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (racefaith)*

Good grief! I suppose as well as adversely affecting those vehicles without or with a short warranty, it probably helps the value of vehicles with a long warranty on them.


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (Jxander)*

No call yet, from Chris. He may be exhausted from answering the questions, and dealing with the rage directed at him, though he is most likely blameless.
This is grief behavior by owners, of course. 
However, VW will bear some of the grief: I was going to buy a Jetta Diesel for a second car, I may table that and get a Genesis, and VW downsize from a projected 3 to just the Passat my daughter drives.
(I still like driving VW's, this is me just blowing off steam. I'll make no decisions until I calm down.)
This board has a culture, and part of that culture is to NOT own a Phaeton without insurance. The number of things that have gone wrong with my car in just 12,000 miles has convinced me of that truth, though I suppose that EVENTUALLY you would run thru the list. Still, the replacement of the transmission I have heard about would make you consider selling the car for parts before paying out of pocket.
Really, it may just be best to sell while I still have CPO on my car.
Erick


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: VW RealDriver 2010 Rates (excitablekid)*

So, I talked to Chris, and the prices have doubled for the older cars. They're still GREAT if you get a car with under 34,900 miles on it (aprroximately) as the 6 years warranty is around 2K.
But for the higher mileage cars, the warranty under fidelity has doubled, and that is at all mileage (24,000, 36,000, and 48,000 mile warranty) levels.
Chris was very nice about it, admitting that he had always told people to wait in past years so as to extract the most amount of miles under warranty, but as so often happens in life, things change. It doesn't sound like it has anything to do with Phaeton's being reintroduced into North America, it has more to do with Actuaries paying attention to what was going on with the different cars.
You can't blame them for doing their job, but the suppositions of the earlier posts appear to be true, older cars are going to be be much more expensive to insure.
Erick


_Modified by excitablekid at 2:43 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

True. As the entire Phaeton fleet racks up the miles, the reliability data becomes more accurate, particulary in higher-mileage cars. Let's face it, as a fleet, I'd say it is safe to say that Phaetons (and all luxury cars) accumulate miles slower than the national average. So it takes more years for reliable high-mileage data to surface. If anything, this price hike confirms that these cars are very expensive to repair. We basically all knew that, right? That's not a news-flash, at least not to me.
So unless you are quite wealthy or a mechanic, an unwarrantied car can potentially lead to very challenging economic decisions.
That '94 w12 with 70K mile was going to be about *~$10K* for the max warranty length, and that's with a _huge _savings by going with Chris. It's even more, much more, if you pay retail on the warranty.
On the good old internet you see a lot of people trumping up sometimes pretty minor issues. I'm aware of that and not trying to do that, but if you own an out-of-warranty Phaeton, it will eventually bite you. Things fail in all cars. There is a reason why the prices have changed, lower than expected reliability data. My advice is to use this new-found information wisely, if at all possible. 
Regards,
Terry


_Modified by Terry F. at 8:50 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Terry F.)*

Terry:
I think that you are right that the Phaeton's reliability record has not been stellar and the actuaries are beginning to catch up. However, it's not only the frequency of repairs that contribute to the revised warranty pricing, it's also the cost of the repairs. I'm really not concerned with my Phaeton being in the shop very often, it's the cost of those repairs that concerns me. VW made an engineering decision that requires the engine, transmission, and frontend to be removed for many repairs. When you do that a starter replacement becomes a major task and is likely in the $2500 range. It also precludes most DIY work and even discourages independent mechanics. I think the alternator replacement for the W12 requires the same procedure. Many repairs that might be in the $500-$750 range for most cars turn into those multi-thousand dollar bills. Fidelity is saying No Mas and I'm not sure I blame them. 
I like the engine, transmission, frontend drop procedure if you are doing mass parts replacement or repair all at one time on say 100k intervals, but it's extremely expensive way of replacing parts one at a time as they fail and it assumes most parts will last 100k.


----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

Jim,
Well stated and I agree 100%. I find my phaeton to be pretty reliable, I've only had a few common computer glitches. But repair costs to the suspension and drivetrain will take your breath away. The big VW isn't the only one to suffer this, any tightly packaged car faces a similar situation: the labor costs overshadow the already-expensive part costs.
If you are interested, we should try to put together a Florida GTG sometime. Select a central location, everyone gets a nice drive and have a lunch somewhere. Even if we only get 3 or 4 cars, it is a fun day. 
BR,
T


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: (Terry F.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terry F.* »_Jim,
If you are interested, we should try to put together a Florida GTG sometime. Select a central location, everyone gets a nice drive and have a lunch somewhere. Even if we only get 3 or 4 cars, it is a fun day. 
BR,
T

I would be in, as I am just 3 hours and 15 minutes from Orlando.
However, I might be showing up in a Genesis.








Really, I am considering the relatively low up front costs on my Phaeton, and am considering "going bare" to use a distasteful analogy. There is a lot of risk to losing a transmission or the suspension. I have already had the suspension replaced. A new transmission would about "total" the car, but I was hoping to hear how often that has had to be replaced. I have a feeling that failure of the suspension is commonplace, but given the new higher insurance fees I am worried that transmission/engine failures may be more common than I had thought.
I am hoping to hear from people that have had their transmissions replaced.
Finally, I have learned, AFTER I paid $1200 for the front brakes, that if you can find non-dealers to do the work you can cut the costs nearly in half, and I have found someone to do that. Until now, I wanted to do nothing to void the warranty by taking that chance, but now there will not be that deterrent.
Finding NON dealers to do work reasonably could become a new cultural topic on this site.

Erick


_Modified by excitablekid at 2:31 AM 1-20-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (excitablekid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *excitablekid* »_
Finding NON dealers to do work reasonably could become a new cultural topic on this site.


That's a good point, if you don't have a warranty it removes a powerful incentive to pay dealer prices.
If I hadn't been able to buy a warranty for the very reasonable price I paid, I probably would have sold the car. I suppose what these new astronomical prices tell us is that the design of the Phaeton is such that it's only really a viable vehicle for 5 or 6 years, after which the cost of repairs become more than the vehicle is worth. That sort of makes some sense when you consider the market that the new vehicle is aimed at.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Terry F.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Terry F.* »_Jim,
If you are interested, we should try to put together a Florida GTG sometime. Select a central location, everyone gets a nice drive and have a lunch somewhere. Even if we only get 3 or 4 cars, it is a fun day. 
BR,
T

I too would be up for a GTG in the FL/GA area. We might not want to wait too long or we'll have to make arrangements on a Hyundia Genesis forum. I'm just kidding at this point but it is true that some repairs on a Phaeton can come close to matching it's current trade in value. I recently looked at my 2004 V8 Phaeton on Kelly Blue Book. The trade-in value with 66k miles in outstanding condition was about $13k.







Still a lot of car for that kind of money. But I guess risk and return move together just as in investments.


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10yearVet)*

Hey Chris, if you're out there and have some time could you please update the board with the 2010 pricing for the Platnum Warentees based on milage, contract length and price for each. I think this would eliminate a lot of questions. Thanks in advance...
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (EndTrans)*

You read my mind Chris!
I will have an updated price list for the masses!
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (Paldi)*

Here are the latest quotes broken down by miles exisiting on the Phaeton!
The price quotes are valid on 2004-2006 Phaeton V8's and 12 cyl.
All quotes are Platinum Plans w/ std $100 deductible
Please remember the term starts the day you sign up and the miles chosen are on top of what you allready have!
Up to 24999 miles
5yrs or 60K=$1184 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 75K=$1529 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 100K=$2007 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$1207 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$1620 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 85K=$1801 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 100K=$2409 + 6% pa tax
7yrs or 100K=$2659 + 6% pa tax

UP TO 34999 MILES
3yrs or 36K=$1041 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$1222 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$1489 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$1636 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 75K=$1789 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$1682 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$1909 + 6% pa tax
UP TO 44999 miles
3yrs or 36K=$3169 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$4118 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$4797 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$5233 +_ 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$6004 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$7403 + 6% pa tax OUCH {my cost is $7103}

UP TO 49999 miles
2yrs or 24K=$2663 + 6% pa tax
3yrs or 36K=$3672 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$4719 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$6221 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$7225 + 6% pa tax


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

Chris, my car has 57k miles - does this mean I can't get a warranty at all? I have my warranty through the end of this year.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (Schkymies)*

Is your Phaeton a CPO?
If yes, then I can still put the contract on it.
I just cannot put a contract on a car that is out of its factory bumper to bumper and the fact that my service dept cannot look the car over first!
Chris


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

No but it is contract number 61025497 if that helps!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (Schkymies)*

I can still put the contract on it. You would use these rates:
2yrs or 24K=$2663 + 6% pa tax
3yrs or 36K=$3672 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$4719 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$6221 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$7225 + 6% pa tax


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

Ok - and can I get the warranty in December 2010 before the warranty runs out come January? I have a no deductible warranty right now. I will probably have about 67k miles on it then.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (Schkymies)*

The quotes are valid until 59999 miles. If you go to 67000 these are the rates!
2yrs or 24K=$4335 + 6% pa tax
3yrs or 36K=$5252 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$7302 + 6% pa tax
I suggest cacelling original plan at 59999 and get pro-rated portion back to you and then buy new plan.
The new plan ill have a $1000 deductible!
Chris


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

A one-thousand dollar deductible - did you mean $100.00?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

hey.. I know this is for Phaeton forum normally, but I see you normally only hang in this forum section. I asked you a few months ago about warranty pricing. I saw someone said they have doubled. Is this true? I have a 2006 CPO Passat 2.0t with 66k on it.. Warranty will be up at 74k as you know. What would the pricing be if you wouldn't mind giving me another time to see if the prices increased.. Thanks Chris
James


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (Schkymies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schkymies* »_A one-thousand dollar deductible - did you mean $100.00?

Jonathan:
I have a feeling the $1,000 is correct since he placed an exclamation point at the end. If true, that means the plan will only cover big ticket repairs and the rest will be yours. That's in addition to normal wear and tear items, which have always been th eowner's responsibility under extended warranties. 
I guess these figures may show the true actuarial repair history on Phaetons but I don't really think so. There just aren't enough of them out there and many never go under VW RealDriver. I merely think, Fidelity has decided that they really don't want to warranty higher mileage Phaetons due to the big ticket repairs. But if people must, there is a price that it can be had. Most extended warranties are not worth their cost, since warranty companies make money on selling them. However, the RealDriver warranty on the Phaeton most of us believed was under-priced for the pre-2010 period, probably since Fidelity didn't have good numbers for it. However, I think they have been burned and over-compensated with their 2010 pricing. At those prices, I don't think many Phaetons will be losers for them - although there will still be some.


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

Chris, thanks for the update. Looks like the car's value is going to take another big hit in depreciation based on those numbers. For me, it has become much harder to justify some of the cars I was considering, unless the price out the door is fair enough to compensate for the cost of the warrantee or they already have a warrantee in place.
One follow up, what is the pricing like for CPO vehicles? Are there different terms for those? Just to give you an example, I saw a CPO car with 41k on it, which means the CPO will run out at 65k. How would this or other CPO's be priced for the Platinum Warrantee?
Thanks again for all your help...Chris


----------



## Schkymies (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (Jxander)*

Have not heard from him yet and I will let you. That really makes those warranties expensive!


----------



## tekenn (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Just took my 06 V8 in for its 64000 km (40000m) maintanance and thought it was time to check this forum. My CPO ends April 10 and I had put off talking with you about a warranty for my vehicle in Canada.
With the rates going up, what are my options?
Thanks


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (tekenn)*

I bought my extended warranty last month. 
Pay close attention to the mileage when getting quotes. I misread the original quote I got - saw "These quotes are vaild until you hit *44999*" and for some reason I was thinking "just shy of 50k". Waiting until 4*9*000k miles not only cost me an extra grand, but I was unable to stretch it out 7 years.


----------



## tgarbrecht (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

Chris,
I bought the extended warranty from you and it goes to 100k miles. Can I get a second extended warranty once I hit that mileage?
Thanks


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (Schkymies)*

Please excuse my error! $100 deduct NOT $1000
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*

On your Certified Pre-Oneed 2006 VW Passat 2.0T
Before you hit 73999 miles or the end of the year
Platinum Plan
$100 Deductible
2yrs or 24K=$2015 + 6% pa tax
3yrs or 36K=$2192 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$2663 + 6% pa tax
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (tekenn)*

On your Certified Pre-Owned in Canada, please use these numbers -$275 for each plan due to the CPO discount
UP TO 44999 miles
3yrs or 36K=$3169 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$4118 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$4797 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$5233 +_ 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$6004 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$7403 + 6% pa tax OUCH {my cost is $7103}


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (tgarbrecht)*

Tgar,
No warranty extensions past the 100K
Chris


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris,
Thanks a lot again Chris. Price went up a few dollars but not anything to think twice about.







It will save me in the long run. I will keep in touch and looking forward doing business with you this summer.
Thanks, 
James


----------



## WayneNowland (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
I have a 2005 CPO that I bought with 27000 mile on it a year ago. I now have 42000 miles, what do you suggest?
Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (WayneNowland)*

Wayne,
On your Certified Pre-Owned please use these numbers -$275 for each plan due to the CPO discount
UP TO 44999 miles
3yrs or 36K=$3169 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$4118 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$4797 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$5233 +_ 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$6004 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$7403 + 6% pa tax OUCH {my cost is $7103}
Now if you wait until 73999 miles, here are the quotes"
2yrs or 24K=$4335 + 6% pa tax
3yrs or 36K=$5252 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$7302 + 6% PA TAX

Chris


----------



## pete-the-fish (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Update Requested from Chris (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
We had spoken last year and you advised me to wait until 24,999 miles to purchase the contract. I am coming up on that mileage and would like an updated quote for the Platinum Warranty. Also, how do we go about doing business? Do I drive to your location in PA? Look forward to hearing from you. Pete
2006 Passat
Factory Warranty until 6/23/10
Currently 23,850 miles


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi chris
can you quote me a price for the platinum real driver contract for my 06 phaeton please? It currently has 56k miles and is a CPO. Still under CPO warranty at this time. The warrranty will expire at 70k or 9/2011 whichever is first. Thanks. I heard about the recent price increase but am still hopeful.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow! Wow!! Wow!!!
With the new rates, those of us who were fortunate enough to have gotten our warranty coverage earlier in the game should be dancing in the streets. I paid about $2,800 for a 7yr/100K Platinum ($100 deductible) plan and now I'm seeing postings where prices are as high as $7,300. 
I guess finally the Phaeton has stopped being the "poor man's Bentley aka Jetta XL" and is now what it really was from the onset, "the understated rich man's car aka THE Phaeton." 


_Modified by maverixz at 5:43 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (maverixz)*

I'm not satisfied with Chris' help on these extended warranties. I financed part of my Platinum warranty, and missed a payment (my fault). The warranty co. promptly canceled my warranty, even though I had already paid for more than half of it and only used up about 6 months' worth.
I asked Chris to help get it reinstated and he did nothing.
Three months later I got a check from Chris' dealership for what was represented to be the unusued portion of my service contract.
Now I have no extended warranty.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (Samhain35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Samhain35* »_I'm not satisfied with Chris' help on these extended warranties. I financed part of my Platinum warranty, and missed a payment (my fault). The warranty co. promptly canceled my warranty, even though I had already paid for more than half of it and only used up about 6 months' worth.
I asked Chris to help get it reinstated and he did nothing.
Three months later I got a check from Chris' dealership for what was represented to be the unusued portion of my service contract.
Now I have no extended warranty.

You missed a payment and now somehow it is Chris' problem to solve?







Really??


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_Wow! Wow!! Wow!!!
With the new rates, those of us who were fortunate enough to have gotten our warranty coverage earlier in the game should be dancing in the streets. I paid about $2,800 for a 7yr/100K Platinum ($100 deductible) plan and now I'm seeing postings where prices are as high as $7,300. 
I guess finally the Phaeton has stopped being the "poor man's Bentley aka Jetta XL" and is now what it really was from the onset, "the understated rich man's car aka THE Phaeton." 

_Modified by maverixz at 5:43 AM 2-19-2010_

Also got a note from State Farm that the rates are going up on auto insurance on the Phaeton also. Must have been some recent accidents or such that are skewing the numbers since there are so few. Not sure..
Anyone else see their rates adjusted in the last few months?


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I also have State Farm but have not recieved an increase notice. My rates are currently lower than my passat was, and would like to see them stay that way.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KCPhaetonTech* »_I also have State Farm but have not recieved an increase notice. My rates are currently lower than my passat was, and would like to see them stay that way. 

It was on my most recent renewal, which I have misplaced...


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Ok, found it.
"The claim experience on your make and model vehicle has resulted in an increase to your vehicle rating group for comprehensive coverage."
"The claim experience on your make and model vehicle has resulted in an increase to your vehicle rating group for collision coverage."
I pay about $860/yr to cover the Phaeton FWIW.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_...I pay about $860/yr to cover the Phaeton FWIW.


Not bad, I think. I'm around $600 every 6 months. But Phoenix/Scottsdale is high when it comes to auto insurance - just like Miami.
I have noticed a jump on the rates in the last year or so... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: (george777)*

I pay about $320 for 6 months on the phaeton through GEICO. Of the three cars, it's the lowest (not by much though). I've never had a claim in over 10 years with GEICO. Hope it'll stay that way.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_
Also got a note from State Farm that the rates are going up on auto insurance on the Phaeton also. Must have been some recent accidents or such that are skewing the numbers since there are so few. Not sure..
Anyone else see their rates adjusted in the last few months?

I use Farmers Insurance and my monthly rates went up from $64.32 to $69.76 this month.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Samhain35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Samhain35* »_I'm not satisfied with Chris' help on these extended warranties. I financed part of my Platinum warranty, and missed a payment (my fault). The warranty co. promptly canceled my warranty, even though I had already paid for more than half of it and only used up about 6 months' worth.
I asked Chris to help get it reinstated and he did nothing.
Three months later I got a check from Chris' dealership for what was represented to be the unusued portion of my service contract.
Now I have no extended warranty.


I feel for you on the unsavory situation but how is it Chris' fault that the warranty company presumably penalized you for missing a payment? 
Chris works for a dealership that resells extended warranty not for Fidelity so as much as he has been helpful to most of you folks who got warranty through him by getting you all discounts, the last thing I'd expect anyone to come post up here is what you wrote above.


_Modified by maverixz at 8:56 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## tekenn (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

I have now found out that I do not have a CPO warranty and my factory warranty comes off April 10, 2010.
Can you do the Realdriver on the factory?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (tekenn)*

How many miles are on the Phaeton and was this Phaeton built for the US market of Canada?
Chris


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

I bought the 7/100,000 when I bought the car in Dec. 2005. 
But now I only have less than 17,000 miles. 
Looks like I was an idiot for buying the extended warranty then and would have been much better off buying it this past December which would have cost about the same (vs what I paid) but gone five years longer.
I feel like an arse.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

Faterik,
Suggestion! You could cancel your existing policy for a flat $50 and get it pro-rated back to you and then pick up a new contract that could net you another 5-7 years and up to 124999 miles.
Here are the quotes:
All quotes are Platinum Plans w/ std $100 deductible
Please remember the term starts the day you sign up and the miles chosen are on top of what you allready have!
Up to 24999 miles
5yrs or 60K=$1184 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 75K=$1529 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 100K=$2007 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$1207 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$1620 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 85K=$1801 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 100K=$2409 + 6% pa tax
7yrs or 100K=$2659 + 6% pa tax


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

Chris, is the coverage otherwise identical, and how much could I hope to recover for my canceled policy? Thank you, by the way.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

Chris, can I get the prices for a 2006 Passat 3.6L with 32k miles on it please? Thanks!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

Faterik,
I do not know what coverage you have now, however, my quotes are on the Platinum Plan!
As far as the pro-rate, call me at 215-741-4100 and I will try and get you a cancel quote.
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (DubberNix)*

Dubber,
3yrs or 36K=$1041 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$1222 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$1489 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$1636 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 75K=$1789 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$1682 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$1909 + 6% pa tax
Platinum Plan
Std $100 deductible!


----------



## tekenn (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

40600 miles built for US, I bought it in Portland but the lease was in Spokane Wash.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (tekenn)*

Tekenn,
Here are the quotes for the Platinum Plan w/ std $100 deductible
UP TO 44999 miles
3yrs or 36K=$3169 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$4118 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$4797 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$5233 +_ 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$6004 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$7403 + 6% pa tax OUCH {my cost is $7103}


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris, if I email you my VIN could you look up my warranty info? I bought the best available at the time but it may take me some time to track down my original paperwork.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

Lets try it!


----------



## orca-fat (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris, 
I called you last week from Minnesota. I dropped a deposit down and it looks like I am going to pick up the Phaeton with 30k miles. Hope we can still do the warranty as discussed.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (orca-fat)*

Chris,
My Real Driver Platinum policy expires 1/1/11 or 100K miles and I'm very near the 49,999 mile mark. Driving the Phaeton maybe 6,000 miles a year the 100K mileage figure is of little concern to me. If I purchase a two year extension at $2,663.00 plus tax and beat the dreaded 50K drop dead huge price date when does the newly purchased policy start (from the end of my current coverage in 2011 or from the date of the two year extension)? If the policy extension starts from the date of the extension it would seem that I would only get about one year of extended coverage but be paying for two years. I am probably not alone in this situation so any comment would be appreciated. Thanks.
Ron


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (orca-fat)*

Orca,
Congrats on your pending purchase and yes, here are the quotes:

Up to 34999 miles or still under factory warranty on time
3yrs or 36K=$1041 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$1222 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 60K=$1489 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$1636 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 75K=$1789 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$1682 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$1909 + 6% pa tax
Platinum Plan
Std $100 deductible!


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

Ron,
We can do it one or 2 ways.
One way would be to cancel tthe existing policy and get some money pro-rated back or the other way and what I recommend would be to wait until Dec 30th range{quotes valid until then}so that we insure this years of covverage and then put a new contract oon it. This will be OK even if you go up to 54999 miles
Chris


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Ron,
We can do it one or 2 ways.
"I recommend you wait until Dec 30th range{quotes valid until then}so that we insure this years of covverage and then put a new contract on it. This will be OK even if you go up to 54999 miles."
Chris

Thanks Chris,
How do I obtain a guaranteed and legally binding Real Driver price quote ($2,822.00 which includes the 6% sales tax) so that i may extend my current Platinum expiration date of 1/1/11 to 1/1/13? Is the price quote a binding document with the blessing of the folks at Real Driver (Fidelity)? Is there a deposit to show good faith locking in the quoted rate or is the policy a prepaid instrument that automatically takes effect when the current coverage is about to expire (I'll use your recommended renewal date of not later than Dec. 2010 as my renewal sign post).
There are probably quite a few Phaeton owners on the forum that would jump on this in a heart beat when provided with a bit more information, the finite details and any disclosures that can hide in the 'fine print' of any contact - Real Driver or other. I hope to be one of your many customers soon







.
Ron


_Modified by Rowayton at 10:20 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Chris,
I have the Platinum 7yr/100k miles (which expires in April 2014) and was wondering if it can be extended. What is the limit term and what mileage can one extend at? Current mileage is less than 55K


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

Ron,
The quotes that I receive from the company are valid until Dec 31st,2010. In the six years that I have been selling these contracts, they have never changed that. Of course, that being said,I have never seen a price increase like they gave us this year, however, they did give us that increase in the new years contracts.
I cannot guarentee 100% this statement from the company other then to put it in writing that even if the price were to increase by as much as $300, I will retain the price and just swallow my profit{I make $300 on these contracts}
If you would like to call me tomorrow{I am off today} and I will get all your detaiils to send you the quotes in writing.
My number at the store is 215-741-4100 and I will be there 2-9 PM EST
Chris


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (maverixz)*

Mav,
In my opinion,
At the cost of a new 4yrs or 48K Platinum Plan of more then 4K price, you are better off w/ what you have w/ the 4yrs left on your contract! THe only thiing you would gain is approx 3-4 K unless you wanted the 5yrs or 60K plan!
Chris


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Ron,
The quotes that I receive from the company are valid until Dec 31st,2010. In the six years that I have been selling these contracts, they have never changed that. Of course, that being said,I have never seen a price increase like they gave us this year, however, they did give us that increase in the new years contracts.
I cannot guarentee 100% this statement from the company other then to put it in writing that even if the price were to increase by as much as $300, I will retain the price and just swallow my profit{I make $300 on these contracts}
If you would like to call me tomorrow{I am off today} and I will get all your detaiils to send you the quotes in writing.
My number at the store is 215-741-4100 and I will be there 2-9 PM EST
Chris

I think you might be off today as well (2/26/10). I'm looking out my window at about 10" of heavy snow and know that a lot more is expected. I'm going to guess hat you folks got pounded much worse than coastal CT. I'll give you a call on Monday or Tuesday if you are still snowed in. Thanks for the quick reply and have fun with your shovel






















Ron


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Mav,
In my opinion,
At the cost of a new 4yrs or 48K Platinum Plan of more then 4K price, you are better off w/ what you have w/ the 4yrs left on your contract! THe only thiing you would gain is approx 3-4 K unless you wanted the 5yrs or 60K plan!
Chris

Thank you Chris. I appreciate your response.


----------



## ratorres79 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris can u give me the rates for a platnium package on an 06 passat 3.6 4motion, coming up on 41k miles. Thank you Ray


----------



## ratorres79 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (ratorres79)*

Chris, my passat factory warranty expires in Nov of this year. If I were to purchase the extended warranty when will take affect? After the factory warranty expires or immediately?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (ratorres79)*

Ray,
YOu would have up to 44999 miles OR until NOV when your factory warranty runs out!
Thank you for the oppotunity to help you w/ your automotive needs and the
chance to EARN your business!
Here are the quotes on the Platinum plan
w/ a std $100 deductible.
One time charge of $40 to ever transfer
One time charge of $50 to cancel and get pro-rated $$$ back to you!
Should you want a $50deductible, please add an additional $230-417 depending on the term you choose! 
Please note that this contract starts from the day you sign up and the 
miles
are on top of what you allready have 41xxx +
These quotes are vaild until you hit 44999 miles or the end of the factory warranty time!
3yrs or 36K=$1695 + 6% pa tax
4yrs or 48K=$2015 + 6% pa tax
5yrs or 60K=$2270 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 60K=$2364 + 6% pa tax
6yrs or 72K=$2824 + 6% pa tax
The Gold covers:
Engine
>>> Transmission
>>> Drive axel
>>> Steering
>>> Brakes
>>> A/C
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>>
>>> The Gold Plus covers all of Gold plus:
>>> Cooling System
>>> Fuel System
>>> A/C system
>>> Steering
>>> Front Suspension
>>> Rear suspension
>>> Electrical
>>>
>>> The Platinum covers all that and the rest of the entire car w/ the
>>> exception
>>> of this:
>>> brake linings,brake drums and rotors,disc brake pads,std trans clutch
>>> components,air bags,solar powered devices,hinges, glass, lenses,sealed
>>> beams,trim moldings,door handles, lock cylinders,tires, batteries, light
>>> bulbs,upholstery, paint,bright metal,freeze plugs,heater and radiator
>>> hoses,exhaust systems,shock absorbers,audio,security or other systems 
>>> not
>>> factory installed, work such as front end alignment or wheel balancing,
>>> constant velocity joint boots, safety restraint systems,cellular
>>> phones,electronis transmitting devices{except those specifically listed
>>> under silver, gold, or gold plus coverage},radar 
>>> detectors,appliances,near
>>> object avoidance systemand all oither laser radar cruise control
>>> components,
>>> vinyl and convertible tops.


----------



## ratorres79 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Thank you for responding so quicly. What number could I reach you at? I will likely hit 45K before the factory warranty expires. What dealership in Langhorne are located at? I'm a little less then an hour from Langhorne.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (ratorres79)*

Ray,

We are located on business Rt1 in Langhorne, PA. We are a VW dealer.
Our 2 neighboring dealers are Mike Piazza Honda{yes, the ballplayer} and Reedman-Toll Autoworld
My number is 215-741-4100


----------



## ratorres79 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris, 
I attempted to contact you earlier but left a message. Is the warranty package you offer the Fidelity one through VW? I just checked my odometer and I'm at 39650. Would that lower the platnium package prices since it looks like they are priced bracketed on mileage. I also read up on the Gold Plus and I'm leaning townards that package. WHat are the rates for the Gold plus package? 
Sorry for the bother. I will try calling you tomorrow so we can talk. 
Ray


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (ratorres79)*

Great talking to you today Ray!
Chris


----------



## xturboexpress (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hey I tried getting to you via email and PM here.
Can you do anything for an 07 Passat with 55k?
Looking at the platinum coverage. Thanks


----------



## faterikcartman (Dec 22, 2005)

Chris, I too have tried to IM you here to no avail (wish this forum had the standard PM feature). Please email me at faterikcartman
at
yahoo
dot 
com
Thanks


----------



## racefaith (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

Guys, keep trying Chris. While sometimes he can be delayed in getting back to you, that is only because he is high demand. (and hopefully selling lots of cars)
My experience with him was one of the best transactions i have ever been thru. Top nothch.
-Chris P. in CT


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (faterikcartman)*

Faterik,
I sent you a second email today! Please check your spam file if you did not get it!
CHris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (racefaith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racefaith* »_My experience with him was one of the best transactions i have ever been thru. Top notch.

I can say the same. I purchased a service contract through Chris, and it was a very pleasant transaction - fast, efficient, and trouble-free.
Be aware that it has now been 4 years (the length of the OEM warranty) since VW imported the last new Phaeton into North America. If the aftermarket service contracts are based on being put into effect before the OEM warranty expires (Chris's post above appears to suggest that), then the window for Phaeton owners to buy service contracts might be closing. Best to ask Chris about that directly.
As for me - I've hand my service contract for about a year and a half now, and have not needed to use it (nothing has broken). I think that is the best possible outcome for both myself and the company (Fidelity) that underwrites the service contract.
Michael


----------



## piperscot (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

My wife has a 2005 V8 Phaeton with 66K miles. Has CPO thru 72K miles. Would be interested in extending? Can you help me price this?


----------



## sierra.alpha (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
Help me understand this correctly:
based on these estimated prices, I would pay around $2300 for the 6 year coverage, meaning I would have 2 extra years after my 4year/50 expires(actually it just did last month, my car has 41K right now)??
2006 Passat 2.0T, 41069 odo.


_Modified by sierra.alpha at 7:18 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris, I have a technical claim question that is probably of interest to many forum members. Does the installation of tiptronic gear change paddles on the steering wheel have any bearing when it comes to claims on a failing gearbox? They're VW parts, but I don't think they were offered as an option in the US (I'm sure somebody will correct me if I'm wrong), and most people have fitted them themselves. I think most have also altered the coding on the transmission controller to the value it would be had the vehicle been shipped with the paddle option.


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*

I replaced a mechatronic unit (inside the transmission) on a Phaeton that had a Fidelity RealDriver contact *and paddle shifts *without any problems. Common practice with this warranty is that an independent inspector is sent to verify the failed component. When they come out their job is to duplicate the concern and then report back to the warranty company. That is all they do, it's a very simple strait-forward process. Being that they are VW components you shouldn't have a problem in the affect that a transmission concern develops down the road.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

That's good to know, thanks Matt! Although on second thoughts, not so good that you've actually had to do it! What are your thoughts on whether or not using the paddles hurts the transmission? I assume it can't, since they still work via a software interface that presumably irons out any problem requests.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (sierra.alpha)*

Sierra,
I assume you are looking at a prevoius quote I put up for Ratorrres.
Your Passat would be the same quotes w/ the exception of a $250 surcharge for the turbo motor vs the V6 that was quoted!
The time and miles that you choose w/ my plans are on TOP of what you allready have. In other wwords, the time starts the day you sign up and the miles are on top of your 41K
Chris


----------



## sierra.alpha (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Thank you Chris,
That is very helpful. Now that I know "how it work" it is much easier to estimate the cost and the which warranty I want/need.


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Any RealDriver Warrantees Available for cars over 50k miles?*

Hi Chris. Can you let me know if there are any warrantees available for cars with more that 50k miles? Maybe the Gold plan, if that is still available. Also, are the CPO cars able to get Platinum warrantees at higher mileage? Thanks for your time...Chris


----------



## thecatsonfire (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi,
Sorry if I am sending this post to other than Chris... new, and not sure which username Chris is using. But, I am interested in a quote for a service plan. I have a 2005 Phaeton, and would like to explore possible warranty coverage.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (thecatsonfire)*

Dave,
HHoww many miles are on your 2005 VW Phaeton?
Chris


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Dave,
HHoww many miles are on your 2005 VW Phaeton?
Chris

Chris - Sent you a PM.


----------



## thecatsonfire (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

It has just under 65K. It has been extremely well cared for by original owner, so I don't expect any trouble, but guessing what maintenance cost for this thing may be, I'm a little nervous. I'm lucky my wife let me get it...
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Hi Chris,
I purchased a 7 year Platinum Real Driver warranty for my 2004 W12PE. 
My understanding at the time was 7 years from Jan 01 of Mfg year was the max available. 
That would mean mine will expire at the end of the year. 
Are there any options to extend these any further? 
My car has about 43K miles now.


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Kurt and Dave,
Please give me a ring at home at 609-735-7949 to go over the details!
I am on a medical leave absense due to health problems, however, I have my laptop and can go over everything w/you!
12PM-10Pm EST works for me!
Chris


----------



## pete-the-fish (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris
We had spoken a few months ago regarding an extended warranty for an 06 Passat 2.0T. Currently has 24,950 mi. You had given me some quotes over the phone for the Platinum plan up to 24,999 mi. The car still has 2 months left of factory warranty. What is the next mileage threshold and how much more would the extended warranty cost? Debating on whether or not I should wait until just before the warranty expires. Problem is the car will have more than 25,000 by then. Please let me know as soon as possible as the car is approaching 24,999. Thanks


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (pete-the-fish)*

Pete,
Please email me your phone number to [email protected]
Thanks
Chris


----------



## pete-the-fish (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (10 year vet)*

Chris 
Email sent to [email protected] w/ phone #.. Thanks


----------



## claudio12401 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a CPO through VW with 9,000 miles to go.
I want to know if anyone has bought this Real Driver warranty and has actually been able to utilize it at a dealer and what the experience was? 



_Modified by claudio12401 at 8:21 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (claudio12401)*

Do you sell extended warranties for Audis by any chance?


----------



## 10 year vet (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (Angina)*

Unfortunately I do not!
I do have a referral for you. My friend Steve Beckerman over at Princeton Audi http://www.PrincetonAudi.com
Their number is 609-688-3100
Please tell him Chris @ VW sent you so that you get the special wholesale pricing!
Chris


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (10 year vet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *10 year vet* »_Unfortunately I do not!
I do have a referral for you. My friend Steve Beckerman over at Princeton Audi http://www.PrincetonAudi.com
Their number is 609-688-3100
Please tell him Chris @ VW sent you so that you get the special wholesale pricing!
Chris

thanks!


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

Chris, I sent you an email requesting a quote on a Platinum plan for a '06 Passat V6 FWD w/55,000 miles. Original purchase date was 11/22/2005.
Just got an email back from Chris and I will be purchasing the Platinum plan from him. This will save me over $850 over the same plan from my local dealer.


_Modified by MUG318 at 2:16 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## ssgtob1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey chris, Just wondering if you coud quote me for a 2006 treg with 45K miles and CPO warranty on it. It is a V6 no air supsension, no nav, but everything else. It is out of factory warranty but still has the CPO.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

10 year vet said:


> Dubber,
> 3yrs or 36K=$1041 + 6% pa tax
> 4yrs or 48K=$1222 + 6% pa tax
> 4yrs or 60K=$1489 + 6% pa tax
> ...


Okay, getting close to that magical 35k mark, so can I get the current prices on the $0 deductible platinum plan for my 06 Passat 3.6 with 34k on it? Also, please let me know how I go about purchasing it from you. You might have already told me in a PM, but all of those were lost in the site change.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Just wanted to bump this and mention that Chris took great care of me. Picked up a 4/48 $0 deductible from him. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## ct boy (Jun 18, 2010)

"There's a fairly recent warranty thread where somebody mentioned what sounded like a very good deal on a non-VW warranty."

does anybody have any info on this? I can't seem to locate any mention of a non VW warranty for a Phaeton. I contacted 10 year vet and he said that I would have to buy an official VW warranty through the dealer. Let's just say I don't have a huge amount of confidence in my local dealer and the prices quoted  --wow. People have mentioned that these VW warranties have gone way up in price lately, but that is an understatement in my case...

Where does one inquire about a non VW warranty and where is the car serviced in these cases?

Thanks


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

ct boy said:


> "There's a fairly recent warranty thread where somebody mentioned what sounded like a very good deal on a non-VW warranty."
> 
> does anybody have any info on this? I can't seem to locate any mention of a non VW warranty for a Phaeton. I contacted 10 year vet and he said that I would have to buy an official VW warranty through the dealer. Let's just say I don't have a huge amount of confidence in my local dealer and the prices quoted  --wow. People have mentioned that these VW warranties have gone way up in price lately, but that is an understatement in my case...
> 
> ...


Here, I found the thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...arranty-on-a-2005-Phaeton-Guidance-Needed-Plz

If you decide on the VW option, get a quote from Chris then call around all your local dealers and tell them you want a policy at a couple of hundred over cost. My quotes from 4 local dealers ranged from $3k to nearly $6k for the identical policy.


----------



## ct boy (Jun 18, 2010)

Is it true that you can buy a VW warranty from any dealer? If so, I could shop around a little as it seems there is a wide range of "markups". Would said dealer need to physically inspect the car first?

Thanks


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Any of them will sell you a warranty, subject to mileage/age, although they may have different requirements. The dealer I went to only had to see the car to eyeball the mileage, but mine has a FSH and had only been out of manufacturer's warranty for less than a year. I know Chris is prevented from selling warranties without the dealer he works for inspecting the car. Find out first from Chris what the cost of the warranty is to the dealer, then make some calls.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

ct boy said:


> Is it true that you can buy a VW warranty from any dealer? If so, I could shop around a little as it seems there is a wide range of "markups". Would said dealer need to physically inspect the car first?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can buy it from any dealer. No, they don't need to inspect the car first.



invisiblewave said:


> Any of them will sell you a warranty, subject to mileage/age, although they may have different requirements. The dealer I went to only had to see the car to eyeball the mileage, but mine has a FSH and had only been out of manufacturer's warranty for less than a year. I know Chris is prevented from selling warranties without the dealer he works for inspecting the car. Find out first from Chris what the cost of the warranty is to the dealer, then make some calls.


That's not correct. I bought a warranty from Chris just last week and my car and I never left California, nobody had to inspect anything. Stop encouraging others to call Chris and get a quote and then buy from a local dealer. If you're going to take up his time, have the courtesy to purchase the warranty from him.:screwy:

Edit: I want to clarify that my experience was with a Passat that wasn't quite out of the original factory warranty. Policies and procedures may differ for other models/mileage.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

DubberNix said:


> Yes, you can buy it from any dealer. No, they don't need to inspect the car first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Firstly, Chris has been quite happy to provide quotes here without actually getting the business, he obviously knows that if he's seen providing good service he's going to increase his business anyway.

Second, when I spoke to him, he was very helpful despite the fact that he knew he wasn't going to get my business and was more than happy to provide quotes anyway.

Third, he only provides warranties on out-of-warranty vehicles subject to inspection, as you'd know if you read the thread.

Fourth, you should probably let Chris speak for himself.

Fifth, don't tell me what to do or not to do, especially when you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

invisiblewave said:


> Firstly, Chris has been quite happy to provide quotes here without actually getting the business, he obviously knows that if he's seen providing good service he's going to increase his business anyway.
> 
> Fourth, you should probably let Chris speak for himself.


Kind of ironic that you speak for someone (saying he's happy) and then recommend letting him speak for himself in the same post. I never said anything in that regard, so not sure where you got the idea I was speaking for anyone other than myself.

Back on topic. Thanks for clarifying the out of warranty inspection requirement. I wasn't aware, which is why I specifically said my experience may not apply to other models/mileage. Maybe you missed that part.


----------



## ct boy (Jun 18, 2010)

So here's what I have come up with so far. I emailed Chris and he only does cars his dealer can physically inspect/or are currently under VW warranty. Otherwise, he would have my business. 

Stinky999 mentioned he got an extended warranty through Paragon Motor Club that allows him to get the work done by his local dealer. The price breakdown for my particular car is as follows (prices in US$):

1. 2yr/24,000 mile VW Real Driver gold plan--wholesale price $3205, retail price $6410
2. 3 yr/42000 mile Paragon Motor Club "Deluxe" plan (most similar to VW gold)--$2609
3. 4yr/48000 mile VW Real Driver powertrain only--wholesale $2294, retail $4588
4. 5yr/100,000 mile Paragon powertrain only--$2121

I think choice #2 looks best. Does anybody have an opinion or know of any reason to choose otherwise?

Thanks as always.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree. Based on what Stinky reported about that policy, it looks like a good deal. The only thing I'd say is that once you've been driving the car for a while and realised that nothing else measures up, 3 years will start to look quite short! Can you get a 4 year version of that one?


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Has anyone been able to extend these warranties past 2010? 

That was the best I could get on a 2004 a few years back. IIRC the warranties expire based on model year. 

I tried sending 10 year vet an email, and never received a response.


----------



## Fahrspass (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine's a 2005 and it goes until 2015, thanks to Rudyone's foresight.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Mine goes till Dec 2012.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Interesting, I went back and checked my emails from Chris Farnham at Langhorne VW and I specifically asked about extending it out as far as possible. This was his response verbatim:

"Unfortunately, the 7yrs from Jan 01 of the model year and 100k is their limits!
Chris"

I think I understand this correctly… Jan 01, 2004 plus 7 years equals Jan 01, 2011. I'm going to see if I can get it extended again via telephone.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

What is missing in this discussion is that if your Phaeton is already covered by a VW Real Driver warranty and you renew that coverage BEFORE your policy expiration date you will have more calendar time than the max seven year policy ceiling mentioned above (VW Real Driver uses your cars in service date as the model year). Chris sells VW Real Driver policies on a policy cost plus about $300.00. More than fair. You will be hard pressed to find a VW dealer that will match his quotes. I just had Chris renew my Platinum coverage for two more years (new expiration date is now January 1, 2013) this week. My old/existing policy would have expired Jan 1. 2011. By renewing prior to my expiration date I avoided an extremely pricey policy increase set for 2011.

Ron


----------



## Rev-olution (Dec 28, 2010)

*Looking to get the platinum warranty for my Phaeton*



10 year vet said:


> Hello there Forum!
> Chris here from VW of Langhorne in Langhorne, PA.
> The VW RealDriver extended service contracts have changed as of Jan 01,2008
> They have now combined the new car extension w/ the used car extension and have come up w/ one main plan.
> ...


Chris, can you please inform me if you can still obtain the Platinum warranty on my newly purchased (2 weeks) Phaeton W12 (w/ 28k mi). My # is 6462442300; email is [email protected].

Thanks for your help...

Rev. John


----------



## steveskinr (Oct 31, 2007)

Work:	(866) 578-6331
Mobile:	609-735-7949

Call him.


----------



## TheBigLipper (Aug 3, 2009)

Is this warranty still available?


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes. The warranty is still available. However, the prices have increased dramatically. Chris F gave me the following quote just a few weeks ago for my 2004 V8 with 65K miles: 
2yr/24K miles = $5009
3yr/36K miles = $6764
4yr/48K miles = $9594 (all prices must add 6% PA sales tax)

While these prices seem astronomical compared to the deals available not long ago, please look at this quote from my VW dealer (same plan, VW DriveEasy w/$100 deductible):
2yr/24K miles = $9228
3yr/36K miles = $12738
4yr/48K miles = $18398

I didn't even waste my time calling my dealership back after their insane quote! I did thank Chris for his but I find it difficult to justify the cost. In my opinion, at these prices, you are only going to be protecting yourself from the most catastrophic repairs (air struts, replacement transmission). Otherwise, you are paying $2500 per year upfront for repairs. I have owned a Phaeton for over 2 years and haven't had to pay that much for repairs yet. I hope I am as fortunate with my new Phaeton w/65K miles on the clock but I think I will take my chances without the warranty. 

Jay


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

One last thing, I recommend that anyone interested in a warranty call Chris Farnham themselves to get a quote based on their particular vehicle as age and mileage will effect the price. Thanks...Jay


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

chillson said:


> ..........
> I didn't even waste my time calling my dealership back after their insane quote! I did thank Chris for his but I find it difficult to justify the cost. In my opinion, at these prices, you are only going to be protecting yourself from the most catastrophic repairs (air struts, replacement transmission). Otherwise, you are paying $2500 per year upfront for repairs. I have owned a Phaeton for over 2 years and haven't had to pay that much for repairs yet. I hope I am as fortunate with my new Phaeton w/65K miles on the clock but I think I will take my chances without the warranty.
> 
> Jay


Jay:

I just missed a couple of years past, the fantastic prices on the VW Phaeton Real Driver warranties. I think for 4 years of the platinum policy my price was in the $2500 range. At those prices the warranty was a no-brainer. However, I missed this by waiting a few months to avoid overlapping my CPO and the Real Driver warranty. Nevertheless, I have been without any warranty for more than 2 years and have only spent around $350 on honest repairs. I have installed another LHS battery and in the process of replacing my TPMS sensors. However, I consider both of these items as wear and time based and probably outside of warranty coverage. VW was kind enough to replace my transmission under the CPO coverage but I'm still on the original and obsolete struts. So at least one of the big ticket repairs has been done for me.

Good luck.

Jim X


----------



## TheBigLipper (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeez, that's a hell of an increase! 2500 hundred dollars I could do, but 10 grand!? I've been extremely interested in purchasing a Phaeton, but I think I'm gonna have look elsewhere with prices like this.


----------



## TheBigLipper (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeez, that's a hell of an increase! 2500 hundred dollars I could do, but 10 grand!? I've been extremely interested in purchasing a Phaeton, but I think I'm gonna have look elsewhere with prices like this.


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm wondering if I can get this warranty in Canada?
I'd be interested in the 2 year warranty.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

chillson said:


> Yes. The warranty is still available. However, the prices have increased dramatically. Chris F gave me the following quote just a few weeks ago for my 2004 V8 with 65K miles:
> 2yr/24K miles = $5009
> 3yr/36K miles = $6764
> 4yr/48K miles = $9594 (all prices must add 6% PA sales tax)
> ...


It doesn't take catastrophic problems to make those prices justifiable. I got a 4yr/48k deal for $3100 three years ago, and so far it's paid out over $15k without the suspension or transmission having been touched. Chris's 4 year deal, although pricey, is worth consideration, imo, especially if you can finance it or something.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> It doesn't take catastrophic problems to make those prices justifiable.


I am not so sure about that. Ballpark prices these days would be $12-18K on a used V8, perhaps $15-$20K for a W12 (possibly slightly more for low mileage, pristine condition ones). That makes the cost of a four-year warranty run an additional 50-80% of the cost of the car itself - a huge number any way you look at it.

I am a big believer in an extended warranty for the Phaeton, but I personally have come to the conclusion that the warranty is no longer cost-effective. I recently was considering the purchase of a low mileage 2006 W12 (to replace my 2005 five-seater on which the warranty expires 4/2013), but wound up begging off the deal when I factored in the cost of the warranty as well as additional expenses beyond the asking price for the car.



> I got a 4yr/48k deal for $3100 three years ago, and so far it's paid out over $15k


While repair costs do add up, I have now owned my 5-seater for three years, and the four-seater for two years. Total repair costs for both cars in that time period combined, both warranty covered as well as out-of-pocket costs, do not come close to the $15K you quote.

Finally, for anyone who is considering buying this warranty, the cost does depend on mileage. The numbers most recently quoted in this thread are for a 65K mile car. When I recently inquired as to costs on a


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Since this thread is several years old - just wondering if these warranties are still a possibility. I was considering the purchase of a low mileage Phaeton I'd found after being encouraged by this thread (until I got to the end and read about the massive cost increase!!)

If these do still exist, any guesstimate of what a 6-7yr/100K Platinum plan would cost for my 2011 CC Sport (2.0T w/32-33K currently)? It is currently still covered by dealer CPO for another 14 months/15K . I love the car, and would like to drive the wheels off of it, but I am not in the financial position to pay for major repairs once the CPO expires. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi,
I have purchased one when I bought the car last year. $1900 for 2years. Bumper to bumper. But unfortunately they never paid for anything. They refused to do anything when things r clearly written on their coverage. So I got rid of the contract immediately and I lost 600 bucks... 
I wish there is a legit one I can purchase for. Just be careful with it.


----------



## chillson (Sep 6, 2010)

I sent Chris an email today and he replied back within hours with the following quote for a 2006 W12 with 29,xxx miles. I know there aren't many out there with so few miles but the pricing is so much better than the rates I was quoted 2 years ago for a 2004 V8 with 61K miles. Thanks Steven for Chris' new email address. Enjoy...Jay

Platinum coverage $100 deduct

These quotes valid up to 34999 miles

3yrs or 36K=$3076

4yrs or 48K=$3997

4yrs or 60K=$4295

5yrs or 60K=$4538

5yrs or 75K=$5407

6yrs or 60K=$4623


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That 6 year price is a steal.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Chris Farnham used to be in Langhorne and steveskinr has posted two telephone numbers way back in 2010. Does anyone have the current e-mail address and telephone numbers for C.F.? 

Thank you,

cai


----------



## Shorehands (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm thinking of buying a v8 2004 Phaeton <38k miles. Can you quote me a 6yr estimated warranty cost. I had a Touareg2 v8 air suspension and when I bought it I think it was you who quoted me a great price for a warranty but on a different site. I traded it in for a 2014 Passat tdi because my wife drives 30k miles a year and I got her 2012 gli. At the time I was driving a lot and the Touareg was costing $800 month in gas. Now I hardly drive so I want a luxury car again but not a SUV. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Not sure if anyone has heard but Chris passed last year, so this thread is now null.


----------

